# Kyon's Sweat Shop



## Tim (Aug 12, 2010)

*~Owner/Your Slave~*
Kyon

（´･ω･)

*~What I Do~*
Avatars
Sets/Signatures
Gifs
Transparencies
Love You Long Time

(･ω･｀)

*~General Rules~*
~ Always follow the Rules and Templates. They're there for a reason. Read them, obey them, breathe them.
~ Turn off your signatures. It's not difficult and you can always edit it out if it slips your mind.
~ Rep is *mandatory*. Credit is optional.
~ Stock must be *spoiler tagged + good quality*. I don't think I need to show you examples of good stock. If your picture looks shitty, your request will probably look shitty. Simple as that. I use Photoshop, not a magic wand.
~ Do not spam and/or remind me of your request. Trust me, I won't forget you. I will post in this thread if I am on a break or something is preventing me from completing requests. If for some reason, you truly believe I forgot you, just send me a VM/PM.
~ One request at a time. If you just want avatars, you can request up to *3*. If you want a set/signature/transparency, you can only request *1* at a time. If you just want gifs, you can request up to *2*.
~ You may make another request *after* your previous request is completed and you have repped.
~ *600 posts* are required to request.
~ No making duplicate requests that you made here at other shops without notice. You can either: If you don't want the request here anymore and can't wait my usual 2-3day time period, then be kind enough to delete the post and/or give me notice. *OR* Change the stock and/or tell me that you still want the request and will still rep for it.

（´･ω･)

*~Gif Template~*
~ *Size:* How large do you want your gif? If it's smaller, you could save some quality.
~ *Link:* Provide a link to the video. Preferably, youtube.
~ *Length:* Start+Stop time. [ex: 1:21-1:29]
~ *Type:* Signature or Avatar
~ *Border:* If you don't specify what kind of border you want, I will decide.
~ *Notes:* If you want me to know something, put it here. For example, you can tell me to sacrifice size for quality. Or you could tell me to sacrifice quality, for length. Etc.

(･ω･｀)

*~Gif Avatars~*
~ Senior Members *Only*.
~ Maximum 4 seconds. However, the shorter your request - the better quality of the gif.

*~Gif Signatures~*
~ Maximum 10 seconds. However, the shorter your request - the better quality of the gif.
~ Size and length play a large part in the quality of your gif. I have to stay inside the forum's requirements, so the quality of your gif pretty much depends on what you ask for in the template.
~ If your demands are outrageous, and the outcome-quality of the gif looks horrible, I will make it smaller myself.

（´･ω･)

*~Set Template~*
~ *Type:* Sig/Avy/Transparency
~ *Size:* Please specify.
~ *Border:* If you don't request one, I won't add one.
~ *Style:* Rounded/Squared/etc.
~ *Text:* If you want any.
~ *Stock:* Spoiler tag it. If you want me to find a stock myself, provide a character name or theme. You can even ask me for random ones if you're feeling frisky.
~ *Notes:* Place anything else you want me to know here. You can ask me to make it simple, like a photo manipulation. You can ask me to be creative, for a more polarizing result. Anything. If you don't add notes, I'll do the request to my own liking.

(･ω･｀)

*~Final Words~*
~ Claim your request when it's finished. I'll probably notify you that it's finished via VM/PM. You can quote it, say thank you, whatever you like. If you don't claim it within a *week*, I'll probably post it in the giveaways.
~ If you are a constant rule-breaker, I will ask you to *stay away* from my shop. Hopefully, It will never come to this.
~ I don't like to be reflected negatively, so I always make sure I'm satisfied with a request before I post it. However, if you don't like my work, you're free to try another shop. So, please don't complain or bash me. I do, however, welcome *constructive* criticism. Thanks.

（´･ω･) *~Thank You For Reading~* (･ω･｀)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim (Aug 12, 2010)

Reserved just in case. ヽ(¯-¯ )೨​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rainney (Aug 12, 2010)

kyon-kun denwa
Oh cool I'm first. 

~ *Size:* 150x150
~ *Link:* 
~ *Length:* 3:46-3:48 so it loops.
~ *Type:* Avatar
~ *Border:* Rounded border. If not, dotted. Whichever looks better. :3
~ *Other:* And if you can, can you cut off the bottom so you can't see subs. I couldn't find one without subs and not horrible quality. :c


----------



## Damaris (Aug 12, 2010)

~ Type: avatar
~ Size: 150x200
~ Border: dotted
~ Style: squared
~ Text: no thank you.
~ Stock:   
~ Notes: style wise, i'd prefer something like my current avatar; brushes and textures incorporated, but not at the expense of distorting the colors. simple but elegant.


----------



## Motive (Aug 12, 2010)

~ Type: Avatar
~ Size: 125x125
~ Border: Rounded
~ Text: Can't really think of anything... if you think of something cool you can add it.


----------



## Tim (Aug 12, 2010)

On it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KohZa (Aug 12, 2010)

can you make me a 170x170 profile picture? 



i want nothing too fancy and no border.just work your magic :33.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 12, 2010)

Type-Set
Size-Senior
Border-none
Style-square
Text- Nova
Effects-whatever looks best you decide
Stock-
Notes-Can you make a avy depicting Lucci(the leopard) and jyabura(wolf) and kaku(giraffe), thanks 

thanks ~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2010)

request avatar 150x150

semi round with a white border and with a dark purple outline 

effects up to u diagonal lines and abit brighter




girl with the white hat focus on her and her face kind of like my avy


----------



## Vampire Princess (Aug 12, 2010)

*Request type:* _Set (avy and sig)_

*Stock:*



*Additional Link to Stock:* 

*Border:* _Dotted_

*Text:* _None, but I want all text already on stock to be removed._

*Effects/Style:* _I favor a red/black color scheme, if that helps. Other than that, I'm pretty versatile._

Thanks!


----------



## kyochi (Aug 12, 2010)

About time, Tim. (´ー｀) 

Type: Avatar 
Size: 150x150 
Border: Like  one (if you can, if not, then none at all). 
Style: Squared 
Text: ''kyo'' :3 

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 






 
Now chop-chop! (´ﾟcﾟ)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim (Aug 13, 2010)

*To Do:*
Nova
Kazehana
2 More of Damaris' avys
Vampire Princess

More will be done within the hour.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Motive (Aug 13, 2010)

Thank you! I love it.


----------



## Soldier (Aug 13, 2010)

~ *Type*: Sig.
~ *Size*: One with a width of 400, and one at 500 to see which I like better.
~ *Border*: Dotted/Dashed/Whatever you'd like to name it.
~ *Style*: Square~.
~ *Stock*: 
~ *Notes*: Not too simple, but do with it as you like.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *To Do:*
> Nova
> Kazehana
> 2 More of Damaris' avys
> ...


awesome:33.thx .


----------



## Tim (Aug 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_ 








*Spoiler*: _Soldier_ 










*To Do:*
Nova set
2 more of Damaris' avys ( Sorry. Know you requested earlier than most. Just trying to take my time, seeing as you have me competing with Colours. Hard work.  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soldier (Aug 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Soldier_


 Goodness, that was pretty speedy. Thank you~♥
I have to spread some rep around, but I'll rep you as soon as I can.


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi this shop seems cool let's see what you got,hmm 

Set with this.



Example: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Avatar 150x150 square type.Add some text and effects like on the example.10ks in advance.


----------



## Rainney (Aug 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> On it.


Oh my, thank you~


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Vampire Princess_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




KYON PERFECT


----------



## Tim (Aug 13, 2010)

And thanks for your inspirational rep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Damaris (Aug 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> And thanks for your inspirational rep.



they are beautiful 
see, i was right, wasn't i?
i'll have to spread before i can rep you again, but i'm using that beautiful sergio one right away


----------



## Tim (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks, again, Damaris. <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 14, 2010)

~ Type: avatar
~ Size: 150x200
~ Border: dotted, like my current and how you did Damaris'
~ Style: squared
~ Text: none
~ Stock:  & 
~ Notes: I don't really have any specific effects in mind, do as you please, make them look pretty 

oh and if the first stock is too small for you I could maybe dig up a bigger version


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2010)

KYON 

2 avas 

will rep you again XD :33

 focus on mato

 focus on railgun girl with brown hair licking her finger 

same style as the last avy though dotted with white borders 
second cute and bright   first badass 

but like i said same effects  also add anything else you think will work


----------



## Tim (Aug 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _RockpiRate_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 14, 2010)

i edit my request


----------



## Tim (Aug 15, 2010)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 15, 2010)

*Set Request*

Avatar:

Stock


----------



## Tim (Aug 15, 2010)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2010)

i like it


----------



## Tim (Aug 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Aggressor_ 









Currently have no requests. I'm all caught up. It's not a sweatshop if I'm not slaving, so make me busy, guys. :33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh okay 
a set with this one please ^^

avy size:150x150 siggy sizet bigger then 500 anything is fine
other things up to u  
thanx already ne


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 15, 2010)

yo Kyon 3 avys XD

I'll rep you again but i like your avys too much





focus on the one thinking about the boy

same style like the rest will definitely rep 






make the third as badass as you can XD



what you want more right XD


also you can add anything else you want XD i trust you


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 16, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Aggressor_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the effects Kyon, but do you mine maybe increasing the size of the signature by 75 pixels or so?


----------



## Tim (Aug 16, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> I love the effects Kyon, but do you mine maybe increasing the size of the signature by 75 pixels or so?





Is this good for you? I kinda did it over a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim (Aug 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim (Aug 16, 2010)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 16, 2010)

Kyοn said:


>



im telling ya your great at this  

thanks


----------



## Damaris (Aug 16, 2010)

type: avatar
size: 150x200
border: dotted
stock:   

just work your magic like before, please?


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 17, 2010)

alright im ready for a set By you 



avy on each girl 

sig as big as the limit i want to see their legs  ]

on sig " A destine battle awaits us in the other world hold on to me because i wont let you go this time"

same style like you have done with my avys  make it cute but serious


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 17, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _eternalrequiem_


awesome,thanx^^
looks like ı have to spread,ı promise ı will give rep soon ne^^


----------



## Tim (Aug 17, 2010)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Damaris (Aug 17, 2010)

Kyοn said:


>



omg arne's is just perfect 

thank you, beautiful as always


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 17, 2010)

~Request
~ Type: Avys
~ Size: 150x150
~ Border: Either dotted or rounded (though I do want a border)
~ Style: doesn't matter
~ Text: If you want any.
~ Stock:


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

~ Type: Set _please_.
~ Size: Avy - 125 x 125     Sig - 400 x 150 (Suggestion)
~ Border: Whatever looks nice.
~ Style: Squared _please_.
~ Text: 
~ Stock: 
~ Notes:

Thanks for considering my request. Credit and Rep will be given.


----------



## Soldier (Aug 18, 2010)

I return.

~ Type: Sig.
~ Size: One with width of 400, one with 500.
~ Border: Dotted/Dashed/That stuff.
~ Style: Squared.
~ Stock: 
~ Notes: Teehee.​
~ Type: Avaterrrr.
~ Size: 150x150
~ Border: Speckled. [Dashed.]
~ Style: I like is square.
~ Stock: 
~ Notes: Fun, fun.​


----------



## Tim (Aug 18, 2010)

Damaris said:


> omg arne's is just perfect
> 
> thank you, beautiful as always


You're welcome~

I really like how Pique's came out. 


*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_



ohh wow i love it  

will wer after i wear this one for a little bit longer  

aww u even have one with both of them in it


----------



## Tim (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim (Aug 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _kuyaMATT_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _kuyaMATT_



THANK YOU! I love 'em! Rep and credit will be given.

Can another request be made?


----------



## Tim (Aug 18, 2010)

You're welcome. Yea, you're allowed to request again once your previous one is finished. :33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naked (Aug 18, 2010)

*ROUND 2* >:3

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

~ Type: Set please.
~ Size: Avy - 125 x 125 
Sig - Under Junior signature size limit please!​~ Border: Whichever looks nice.
~ Style: Squared please.
~ Text: "Tranquilty"
~ Stock: 
~ Notes:Work your magic!

Thanks for considering my request. Credit and Rep will be given. Sorry for bombarding you with requests!


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 18, 2010)

HOLY MOTHER FUCKKK  amazingggg ! thx you pek


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 18, 2010)

yo Kyon  

three avys 








same awesome style

dotted with white borders

lol i know the third is the same stock as yours but make it different yet similar XD 

will cred ass usual kyon XD


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 18, 2010)

Can I request again? This time a set?


----------



## Tim (Aug 18, 2010)

kuyaMATT said:


> Sorry for bombarding you with requests!


It's perfectly fine. In fact, I encourage it.


Milkshake said:


> HOLY MOTHER FUCKKK  amazingggg ! thx you pek


You're welcome. <3


Milkshake said:


> Can I request again? This time a set?


Be my guest~ :33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyochi (Aug 18, 2010)

*1.* Type: Avatar  
Size: 150x150  
Border: Of your choosing (surprise me), just not dotted.  
Style: Square 

*2.* Type: Avatar  
Size: 150x150  
Border: None 
Style: Square 

*3.* Type: Avatar  
Size: 170x170   
Border: None 
Style: Square 
Notes: A simple photo manipulation, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 19, 2010)

Type: Set
~ Size: 150x150
~ Border: doesn't matter.
~ Style: doesn't matter but curved sig is recommended.
~ Text: 
~ Stock: 
*Spoiler*: _avy opt1_ 




















~ Notes: In case you are wondering, I'm not requesting loads of sets. Just giving you pictures to work with :3 for ex, opt1 avy goes with opt1 sig. You can make the sig transparent or curved bordered. 

Please and thank you ~


----------



## Tim (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Soldier_


----------



## Tim (Aug 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _kuyaMATT_


----------



## Soldier (Aug 19, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _Soldier_



I jizzed many'a buckets.  +reppu


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _kuyaMATT_



Thank you! 
Credit will be given. Rep will be given when I can.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

~ Type: Set
~ Size: Both Junior sized or under.
~ Border: Your choice.
~ Style: Squared please.
~ Text: "Lonely Robot"
~ Stock: 
~ Notes: Work your magic! Looking forward to the results!


----------



## Tim (Aug 19, 2010)

Soldier said:


> I jizzed many'a buckets.  +reppu


Thanks. 


kuyaMATT said:


> Thank you!
> Credit will be given. Rep will be given when I can.



You're welcome~

Can you edit your posts and disable your signature? Thanks.


----------



## Naked (Aug 19, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> You're welcome~
> ...



I'm sorry about that! It keeps slipping my mind.


----------



## Tim (Aug 19, 2010)

​


kuyaMATT said:


> I'm sorry about that! It keeps slipping my mind.



It's cool.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ​
> 
> 
> It's cool.



wow they all came out awesome XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

thanks tim your the best pek


----------



## KohZa (Aug 19, 2010)

set for kyon  



Avy:150x150 
Sig & Effect.just make this one badass. 
border:i want with no border and one with thin white border.

other than that make it badass(even thought i already said it ).


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 19, 2010)

timmy  set  

this one just have the most fun ok do what EVER TO MAKE IT AWESOME same crazy style like my avys

on sig have " its my life, i choose my own fate , i choose who i save, this is my choice and i choose to create my own destiny"



one semi rounded with white border and blue outline and one dotted with white borders :33

have fun timmy


----------



## Damaris (Aug 20, 2010)

are you sweating enough yet? 

*request;* avatar
*stock*;    just pick whichever one inspires you, sorry for not being able to choose 
*size;* 150x200

please just work your magic again! sorry for coming back so soon, but you've probably got the highest quality shop open now that manda is closed again, so i have nowhere else to turn in my hour of need. please forgive me. <3333


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 20, 2010)

i know hes soo good XD


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 20, 2010)

Set please
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: 
Style: Squared


----------



## Tim (Aug 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Kyochi_ 








----------------------------------------------------------------



Damaris said:


> are you sweating enough yet? :**LOS



It's heating up a little, but I like it that way. :3



Kazehana said:


> wow they all came out awesome XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> thanks tim your the best :**ohpek





Damaris said:


> please just work your magic again! sorry for coming back so soon, but you've probably got the highest quality shop open now that manda is closed again, so i have nowhere else to turn in my hour of need. please forgive me. <3333





Kazehana said:


> i know hes soo good XD



You girls sure know how to inflate a guy's ego.


----------



## Tim (Aug 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Milkshake_


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 20, 2010)

omg yays  thank you pek

oh, can you give me one with a dotted border (avatar) 

other than that, thank you very much


----------



## Tim (Aug 20, 2010)

You're welcome. <3


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 20, 2010)

I'll be back 


Soon, after I stop being such a setwhore and clogging up ur request


----------



## Tim (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't mind. Request again whenever you like. As long as you don't get stuck in a spread/24hr rep trap because I usually finish requests pretty quickly. lol


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeaaa, I gotta spread some aids before I can rep you again, so I don't want to request again until I do  it'll just be like two days.


----------



## Tim (Aug 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _kuyaMATT_


----------



## Naked (Aug 20, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: _kuyaMATT_



Thanks again!  Quality work as usual.

Rep will be given when I can. :S


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 20, 2010)

Argh, I know that I just requested so you can just put this on standstill in case you get more customers ;3 It's not urgent. I'm just addicted to your sets.


~Set Template~
~ Type: Set
~ Size: 150x150.
~ Border: Dotted ava ; curved sig.
~ Style: ^^^
~ Text: If you want any.
~ Stock: 

~ Notes: Make sure that the sig is moderately small - kinda medium.

This'll give me time to give you those reps. :3


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 21, 2010)

Simple avy request focusing on the face please with dotted border.
Size: 150x150


----------



## Tim (Aug 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ZexionAxel_


----------



## KohZa (Aug 21, 2010)

^its awesome thx :33.


----------



## Tim (Aug 21, 2010)

No problem.


*Spoiler*: _Kazehana_


----------



## Tim (Aug 21, 2010)

​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 21, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> No problem.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kazehana_



oh wow 

i love it XD


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 22, 2010)

Type:Set please ^^
~ Size: avatar:150x150 siggy:ıf ıts possibble smt. big,not small 
~ Border: ıts up to u 
~ Style: ıts up to u 
~ Text: Eternale[just for siggy]
~ Stock: 
~ Notes: for avatarlease focus on Kyoko(girl) ne ^^
thank u already ^^


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2010)

fucking a i love you shit  

2 avys one sig 

avy one



focus on the  girl and the guy shes close to 

avy two 




focus on the guy to the right

sig 




 i dont want the guy in the background just the three in the front soo make a different background :33

cut off the words but still make it a big sig XD

on the sig have " the tomato is mine "


love you 


same awesome style  dotted with white borders 

damn i will rep you XD


----------



## Damaris (Aug 22, 2010)

urgh i fucking love it kyon!
i gotta spread since i got carried away and repped you for kazehana's set.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 22, 2010)

Damaris said:


> urgh i fucking love it kyon!
> i gotta spread since i got carried away and repped you for kazehana's set.



you like my set


----------



## Sen (Aug 22, 2010)

Profile Pic please :3

170x170
Stock:  or 
(If neither of those work for you, I can find more Emma Watson pictures too)
Effects/etc: Up to you <3
Preferably no text/border since it's a profile pic.

Thank you


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 23, 2010)

~ Type: avatar
~ Size: 150x200
~ Border: dotted like my current avy
~ Style: squared
~ Text: none
~ Stock: 
~ Notes: The guy on the bottom left, in the tub. I don't really have any specific effects in mind, do as you please.


----------



## Smiley (Aug 23, 2010)

~ Type: avatar
~ Size: 100x100
~ Border: Same border as my sig.
~ Style: Squared
~ Text: none
~ Stock: 
~ Notes: Add scan lines please. any other effects is up to you.


~ Type: avatar
 ~ Size: 100x100
 ~ Border: Same border as my sig.
 ~ Style: Squared
 ~ Text: none
 ~ Stock: 
 ~ Notes: Add scan lines please. any other effects is up to you. Focus on the face area.

~ Type: avatar
  ~ Size: 100x100
  ~ Border: Same border as my sig.
  ~ Style: Squared
  ~ Text: none
  ~ Stock: 
  ~ Notes: Add scan lines please. any other effects is up to you. Focus on the face area.


Thanks


----------



## Icognito (Aug 23, 2010)

Um I kinda have no stock was wanting to ask via VM and such cos I was just gonna ask if you could give a me a surprise set that you feel would suit/fit me.

Is this too much to ask? ;_;


----------



## Rosie (Aug 23, 2010)

Type: Set
Size: 150x150
Border: Solid
Style: Rounded
Text: Love Drunk
Stock: 
Notes: Simple effects, but not too much. Keep it cute~

Please and thank you


----------



## Tim (Aug 23, 2010)

*~Champagne Supernova~*


​


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Aug 23, 2010)

looks good thanks


----------



## Elijah (Aug 23, 2010)

Type: Set
Size: Junior Size.
Border: Dotted
Style: Squared
Text: If you can think of anything that fits, sure.
Stock:


If that quality is too bad use this one.



Be creative and make it look awesome, thanks a bunch!


----------



## Tim (Aug 23, 2010)

*~Sena Kobayakawa~*
​


Champagne Supernova said:


> looks good thanks



You're welcome.


----------



## Soldier (Aug 23, 2010)

Just need an avatar.

150 x 150.
Pretty border, please. Doesn't matter what kind.

Ew, that was lower Q than I thought. Edited.


----------



## Tim (Aug 24, 2010)

*~Milkshake~*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 24, 2010)

You must spread reputation around before giving it to Kyon again.  

 fuck.

that's, that's damn gorgeous. I expected nothing less from the best <3 Thanks a lot.
oh, i'm sorry for not telling you before [forgot] but can you include Milkshake on one of the avys? it's not a huge concern, you don't have to C;

and as i said before, _i'll be back_ :ho


----------



## Tim (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you. <3



That good?


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 24, 2010)

yuuuuup pek thanks again !


----------



## Tim (Aug 24, 2010)

*~eternalrequiem~*


​


Milkshake said:


> yuuuuup pek thanks again !



Anytime~ :33


----------



## RockpiRate (Aug 24, 2010)

I cam back Kyon with new request  I was so amused by your way of doing sids and avs. and come here again.

I would like a set.
Stock: 
Example: 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Background color to be green like his eyes an mix with some red like his hair add some effects like on the example and the same frames. 

Thank you.


----------



## GodOfPain (Aug 24, 2010)

Avy

~ Size: 100x100
~ Border: no
~ Style: squared
~ Text: PervySage
~ Stock: 
or

~ Notes: please make it less than 25kb and make it GIF as animation make the
text move or make the background animated 

thx in advance


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 24, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~eternalrequiem~*
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


aww,thank u so much^^
will rep soon,have to spread


----------



## Tim (Aug 24, 2010)

*~Kazehana~*


​


----------



## Tim (Aug 24, 2010)

*~Sen~*
​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 24, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kazehana~*
> 
> 
> ​



holly shit  

will wear soon i just want to wear this for a bit


----------



## Naked (Aug 24, 2010)

~ Type: Set!
~ Size: Under Junior size restrictions.
~ Border: Whichever looks best.
~ Style: Whatever looks best.
~ Text: 

~ Notes: Work your magic~

Thanks for considering my request!


----------



## Tim (Aug 24, 2010)

*~Sasuke~*
​


----------



## Tim (Aug 25, 2010)

*~苦痛~*

​


----------



## Tim (Aug 25, 2010)

*~Icognito~*


*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 









Couldn't decide. ​


----------



## Icognito (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG thank you so much Kyon


----------



## Smiley (Aug 25, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~苦痛~*
> 
> ​



Thank you, their beautiful :33


----------



## Smiley (Aug 25, 2010)

~ Type: avatar
~ Size: 100x100
~ Border: Same as my other request.
~ Style: Same as my other request
~ Text: none
~ Stock: 

~ Type: avatar
 ~ Size: 100x100
 ~ Border: Same as my other request.
 ~ Style: Same as my other request
 ~ Text: none
 ~ Stock: 

~ Type: Signature
 ~ Size: 270x330 & 280x330
 ~ Border: One rounded, the other one like .
 ~ Style: Similar to the avatars you made me before. Add some cool effects, with the scan lines.
 ~ Text: none
 ~ Stock:


----------



## Sen (Aug 25, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Sen~*
> ​



I love them pek

Switching now, thank you  <3


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 25, 2010)

set kyon 




make it pretty and cute and of course same style 

avy on both of them and on each of them  

on sig " you are a brat but i  would still want you to kiss me "

fuck im soo addicted to your shit 


dotted with white borders..


----------



## Tim (Aug 25, 2010)

You're welcome guys~


*~Rose Red Belle~*


​


----------



## Rosie (Aug 25, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> You're welcome guys~
> 
> 
> *~Rose Red Belle~*
> ...


Thanks so much


----------



## Tim (Aug 25, 2010)

No problem. <3


*~Eli Goldsworthy~*


​


----------



## Elijah (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks, babe. I love it!


----------



## Tim (Aug 25, 2010)

*~Soldier~*


​


----------



## Tim (Aug 25, 2010)

*~RockpiRate~*


​


----------



## KohZa (Aug 25, 2010)

Avy kyon



avy focused on the guy.other than that i want variation of border.


----------



## Tim (Aug 26, 2010)

*~GodOfPain~*
​


----------



## GodOfPain (Aug 26, 2010)

wow ty i tought you forgot me  i love it


----------



## Tim (Aug 26, 2010)

*~Naked Snacks!~*


​


----------



## Naked (Aug 26, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Naked Snacks!~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks! 
Rep and credit as always.


----------



## Tim (Aug 26, 2010)

*~ZexionAxel~*


​


----------



## KohZa (Aug 26, 2010)

^thx.its very cool .will rep you later if thats okay with you.have to spread around...........and 24 hour'ed .


----------



## Damaris (Aug 26, 2010)

size: 150x200
everything else: up to you
just make it beautiful and super classy please


----------



## Aggressor (Aug 27, 2010)

*Signature Request*

Stock


----------



## Bonney (inactive) (Aug 28, 2010)

hey Kyon-san!
may i request a signature? *O*

~ Type: Sig
~ Size: 400 x 200 px or 350 x 200 px
~ Border: up to you
~ Style: Rounded
~ Text: like father like son
~ Stock:


----------



## Tim (Aug 28, 2010)

*~苦痛~*




​


----------



## Smiley (Aug 28, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~苦痛~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg there smexy  Thanks


----------



## Okami (Aug 28, 2010)

Request: Avy. 

Stock:  
Size: 150x150
Effects: Bloody.
Border: Dotted border.
Text: Monster - and one without text.

Thanks.


----------



## Tim (Aug 29, 2010)

*~Kazehana~*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 29, 2010)

~ Type: Set
~ Size: 150x150.
~ Border: Doesn't matter.
~ Style: Squared.
~ Text: Maybe I, Maybe I
just gotta get next to you (on sig)
~ Stock: 


~ Notes: Work your magic :3


----------



## Tim (Aug 29, 2010)

*~Damaris~*
​


----------



## Tim (Aug 29, 2010)

*~Aggressor~*
​


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello Kyon. ( Or whoever it may concern. Lawl. ) I have a giant set of requests so I wouldn't mind how long it will take.

PREPARE


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Avatar!*
Size : Largest size to suit for NM Forums.
Stock : Just add splats. Yellow and Lime Green colored.
Text : Sakuchi in capital letters and the font is this : 
Border : YES.
Extra : Use not really transparent lines all over the avatar.
Background : . Change the color into white and black on both sides. ;D

*Signature!*
Size : 500 x 110
Border : Yes. Dotted style.
Style : Round. ( REMEMBER. BORDERRR )
Text : See the avatar text.
Stock : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Naruto 6-Tailed. 



Notes : Meh.

*Banner!*
Size : Normal size for forum banners.
Border : Yes. Original style.
Style : Square.
Text : Naruto Shippuuden RPG as the same font as the avatar and sig.
Stock : 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Rikudo Sennin.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 29, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kazehana~*
> 
> 
> ​



OMG I LOVE IT  

rep i can rep


----------



## KohZa (Aug 29, 2010)

set kyon  



avy:150x150 
Sig & effect:can you change the background into something more badass? 
border anyting but dotted border.


thx


----------



## Tim (Aug 29, 2010)

*~Bonney~*
​


----------



## Bonney (inactive) (Aug 29, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Bonney~*
> ​


omg it's just too cute! i love it!!!!!!!! thank you so much!


----------



## Tim (Aug 30, 2010)

*~Ōkami~*
​


----------



## Tim (Aug 30, 2010)

*~Milkshake~*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 30, 2010)

Eeek, love it as usual Kyon 

though, I wanted the "just gotta get next to you" part to be together and not in seperate fonts, if you don't mind 

And the size itself is pretty small, can it be a bit wider so I could see more of their bodies? This is optional, as I also like it the way it is.

Preferably, this size:


----------



## Tim (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad you like it. :33 If I do a bigger version, I'll do it tomorrow/today.. after I sleep. Would have to start over.


----------



## Milkshake (Aug 30, 2010)

Very pretty  pek 

Like I said, it's optional so don't sweat it


----------



## Taylor (Aug 30, 2010)

Requesting set 
Stock 
Size 150x150
Effects - Everything up to you 
Border - Can you do one with rounded borders and the other with just pink border line.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 30, 2010)

i cred you OK XD

set same style make it CUTE  

keep the middle part of the background but change the white...

on sig " thank you for celebrating with me "

avy on each XD

dotted with white borders 



fuck myself for loving your damn style 

also big


----------



## Okami (Aug 30, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Ōkami~*
> ​



Oi. That's Nice. Thanks Kyon. I rep/credit, when i use.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 31, 2010)

Requesting a simple set.


Size: 150x150
Border: Square
Style: Dotted
Notes: Simple effects, but still make it cute. But don't do anything to overshadow the background.

And focus the avie on the girl.


Please and thank you


----------



## Tim (Aug 31, 2010)

*~Aye~*


​


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 1, 2010)

size: 150x200
link: 
type: avatar
border: dotted like my current
notes: I don't have anything specific in mind, just make it pretty 

gracias


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi again 

Set pls. 

*Spoiler*: __ 







Combine these two in one.
Text: "The BIG ME will overcome God!"
The first picture I want to guide and the second to be slightly pale text above.
Av: 150x150 square type. Effects and others i count on u. ^^ Just mix blue,white and black. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 1, 2010)

Size: Senior

type: set~
borders, text, all that stuff: Anything you please~


----------



## Tim (Sep 1, 2010)

*~Kazehana~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 1, 2010)

ohhhh i like it will wear soon want to wear this one a bit longer :33

thanks timmy XD

need to spread but will rep DX


----------



## Tim (Sep 2, 2010)

*~ZexionAxel~*






*Spoiler*: _Alternates_


----------



## KohZa (Sep 2, 2010)

woah awesome kyon .thx again you're awesome .i had to spread around first  and 24 hour'ed.i'll rep you when i can. 

also if its not troubling you,can you add the text "Emperor of the Sky" in the sig.sry for not telling you this earlier :/.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 2, 2010)

^love it thx kyon .


----------



## GodOfPain (Sep 2, 2010)

*Avy*

~ Size: 100x100
~ Border: no
~ Style: squared
~ Text: PervySage
~ Stock:



Extra: Same like b4 please make it Gif and less than 25 kb. 
Animate anything you want or what you think it will look better , background ,text,or image.

Thx in advance


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 3, 2010)

kyon just three avys XD



bluish greenish and keep it bright  XD dotted borders

one on the girl with pigtails one on the girl pushing her and one on the girl with buns and very long sleeves 

will rep


----------



## Tim (Sep 3, 2010)

*~Rose Red Belle~*


​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 3, 2010)

kyon,i know this is so fast i just can't help it.i've found a great one piece stock  



avy:i want an avy of the red haired guy and the guy with the hat on the other side. 
sig:i jus want a sig that fit both of the pirates crew.also the effect is up to you 
border:i want thin white border and also one version without border.

thx kyon :33.


----------



## Rosie (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Kyon


----------



## Tim (Sep 3, 2010)

*~Sasuke~*
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 3, 2010)

*~RockpiRate~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 3, 2010)

*~Alexandra~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 5, 2010)

*~GodofPain~*
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 5, 2010)

*~Kazehana~*
​


----------



## 666 (Sep 5, 2010)

Can you make me a 150x150 Picture?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kazehana~*
> ​



ohhhh i love you soo much  thanks tim


----------



## Tim (Sep 5, 2010)

*~ZexionAxel~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 5, 2010)

*~Matte~*
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 5, 2010)

Currently no active requests. Completely caught up. 

So, if you request now, you'll get it done in a day or less.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 5, 2010)

well kyon in that case....




make this one BEAUTIFUL same style 

on it have " you seem soo small but in the the future your stronger then i would ever imagine" 

avy on each and both

i already reped you


----------



## KohZa (Sep 5, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~ZexionAxel~*
> 
> 
> ​


awesome .thx again.had to spread around and 24 hour'd.will rep when i can.


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2010)

*Type*: Transparency
*Size*: Keep ir the same size, please :33
*Border*: None
*Text*: None
*Stock*: 
Please and thank you.


----------



## 666 (Sep 6, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Matte~*
> ​



Wow, it looks wonderful, just great how you do it.
Thank you.


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Sep 6, 2010)

• Sakuchi • said:


> Hello Kyon. ( Or whoever it may concern. Lawl. ) I have a giant set of requests so I wouldn't mind how long it will take.
> 
> PREPARE
> 
> ...



YOU DILDO SUCKER

Ehem.


----------



## Tim (Sep 6, 2010)

So much is wrong with that request.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 6, 2010)

request:siggy
size:senior size
text: thinking of you,Eternale
stock:
please make smt. beautiful,ı really love this pic.makes me wanna cry..
thank u already honey


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 6, 2010)

Signature Request.

Type: Sig
~ Size: Medium, bigger than my signature. Not to big or small.
~ Border: Squared
~ Text: Sharingan Master
~ Stock: Any good image of Itachi and Kakashi with their Sharingan activated. 

~ Notes: Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim (Sep 6, 2010)

^ Thanks for requesting, but turn off your signature, please. Thanks. :33


----------



## Mαri (Sep 6, 2010)

*Type*: Avatars (2)
*Size*: Senior sized
*Border*: Dotted border
*Style*: Squared/normal
*Text*: No thank you


Will rep twice for both :3


----------



## Damaris (Sep 6, 2010)

my final 150x200 request 

*Type:* Avatar
*Size:* 150x200
*Border:* Dotted
*Text:* No thank you.
*Effects:* Up to you, you mad genius! Please work your magic; she's my favorite character of all time.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 6, 2010)

~ Type: Avatar
~ Size: 150x150
~ Style: Square
~ Stock: 

~ Type: Avatar, transperency
~ Size: 150x150, if it looks weird then whatever size looks best.
~ Style: Square
~ Stock: 
~ Notes: Could you make it transparent too?


----------



## Tim (Sep 6, 2010)

*~David1822~*
​


----------



## Synn (Sep 6, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~David1822~*
> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Tim (Sep 6, 2010)

*~Mαri~*

​


----------



## Mαri (Sep 6, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Mαri~*
> 
> ​



Thank you  .


----------



## Tim (Sep 6, 2010)

*~Raizen~*

​


----------



## Raizen (Sep 6, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Raizen~*
> 
> ​



Thanks so much Kyon, I love it


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 6, 2010)

Argh. Just realized I didn't pay attention to the first post. Stupid.

Type: Sig
Size: Senior, for the sig just make it reasonable I suppose.
Border: None
Style: Rounded
Text: None
Stock: 
Notes: Just keep it simple, a resize and a cut for the avvy. Thanks in advance


----------



## Tim (Sep 6, 2010)

*~Kazehana~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 6, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kazehana~*
> 
> 
> ​



HOLLY SHIT prefect  

thanks


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 6, 2010)

Reserveeeeeeeee


----------



## Tim (Sep 6, 2010)

*~Nicodemus~*


​


----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 7, 2010)

*Size: 150 X 150, please.
Border: Rounded
Effects: Whatever you think is neccessary ^^.

*

*Thanks in advance.*

*EDIT: Oh, and I want it as an avatar ^^''. [Can't believe I forgot that.]*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 7, 2010)

~ Type: Transparency set
~ Size: Senior member sizes
~ Stock: 

Notes: For the sig part, just get rid of the white around the line border and the little pic in the corner, if you could do one with and without the text so i can compare i'd appreciate it. For the ava, just use the same border that the pic already has.


----------



## Tim (Sep 7, 2010)

*~Damaris~*
​


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Sep 7, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> So much is wrong with that request.



Edited.

 I'm so sorry. I'm very pathetic and I will kill myself.


----------



## Eunectes (Sep 7, 2010)

Request type: Set (Avatar and Sign)

Stock:

Avatar of his face.
Senior size.
Thank you.


----------



## 666 (Sep 7, 2010)

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 0:34-0:39 so it loops.
Type: Avatar
Border: The border should be black/white/black <3


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 7, 2010)

• Sakuchi •

you have to PROVIDE stock of naruto in kyubi forum 

kyon is not going to search for the stock its too much work and he has alot of requests to do

and since your not a senior member the largest you can get is a 125 x 125 avy


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 7, 2010)

*Request (for Kyon)* Set.
*Size*: Senior.
*Borders*: Dotted or solid black.
*Effects*: Nothing in particular. Just do whatever looks good (alternatives are highly welcomed).
*Text*: None.
*Stock*: [].
*Sig size:* Preferably 550x368.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 7, 2010)

Rec.

*Type:* Sig
*Size:* 558 x 450
*Stock:* 
*Effect:* Not sure, you may decide what's appropriate.
*Style:* Rounded.
*Text:*: Kill or be killed.  Eat or be eaten.


----------



## Tim (Sep 7, 2010)

matte said:


> Size: 150x150
> Link:
> Length: 0:34-0:39 so it loops.
> Type: Avatar
> Border: The border should be black/white/black <3



There is a major restriction on avy gifs when you're not a senior member. I would barely be able to use 3 seconds of video, let alone 5. Just letting you know.



Kazehana said:


> • Sakuchi •
> 
> you have to PROVIDE stock of naruto in kyubi forum
> 
> ...



This. Thanks.


----------



## 666 (Sep 7, 2010)

I know. I use it in other forums.
Then do this place when it comes.

Size: 150x150
Link: 
Length: 0:35-0:38 so it loops.
Type: Avatar
Border: The border should be black/white/black <3


----------



## Tim (Sep 7, 2010)

Alright, no problem, then.


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Sep 7, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> ? Sakuchi ?
> 
> you have to PROVIDE stock of naruto in kyubi forum
> 
> ...



Kthx.

Change the avatar into 125 x 125 size and render :


----------



## rice (Sep 8, 2010)

set pweez:
ava: 
sig:


Kyon: just anything simple, thanks 

*edit:* if its not too late, you think you can add 'bakuman fc' to the sig?


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Sep 8, 2010)

Nevermind.

Cancel my request.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 8, 2010)

Ehm,are u making my req. too or smt. wrong with that?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2010)

please people be patient Kyon is the only worker in this place 

he will doo your request soon.....unless anyone would like me to do it just don't rep me


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 8, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> please people be patient Kyon is the only worker in this place
> 
> he will doo your request soon.....unless anyone would like me to do it just don't rep me


I am patient,ı just thought ı maybe did smt. wrong with my request...
thats why ı am asking o.O


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 8, 2010)

My request is lost somewhere. O_o


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 8, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> I am patient,ı just thought ı maybe did smt. wrong with my request...
> thats why ı am asking o.O



he would of quoted you if you did something wrong soo your fine


----------



## 666 (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm sorry if it bothers you, but what about my order?


----------



## Tim (Sep 8, 2010)

Please don't spam, guys. I didn't forget anyone. I just jumped around when I filled requests the other day.

It's only been two days. I know I'm usually fast, but :/


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 8, 2010)

Kyon, I'll wait til you've finished up til I request again :3


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 8, 2010)

Set, please~
Size: Senior

effects/borders/text: Anything you see fit 

thanks


----------



## Tim (Sep 8, 2010)

*~eternalrequiem~*
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 9, 2010)

*~Azure Dragon~*
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 9, 2010)

*~Kingyo Hanabi~*
​


----------



## Kingyo Hanabi (Sep 9, 2010)

Ah, thank you very much!

It's way better than anything I would've imagined it to be ^^.


----------



## Tim (Sep 9, 2010)

*~Butō Renjin~*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (Sep 9, 2010)

*~Eunectes~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 9, 2010)

*~Matte~*
​


----------



## Lupin (Sep 9, 2010)

Set. Do as you wish. 

I'll use those stocks that you recommended.. One day. Just not any time soon.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 9, 2010)

set  one avy on where their holding hands , one avy  on the guy   if you can one avy with both their hands locked together and the guy  and one more avy of the guy and the girls back  :33

soo hmm 

4 avys XD

on sig " I promise to protect you from anything that stands in my way..you can deny  it but i know your glad I'm right behind you.

same style make it pretty :33




make it beautiful dotted with white  borders


----------



## 666 (Sep 9, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Matte~*
> ​



Thank you it looks fantastic.
But you could modify the size of 250.0 KB?


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 9, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~eternalrequiem~*
> ​


ıts beautiful,thank u so much!


----------



## Tim (Sep 10, 2010)

*~Solon Solute~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 10, 2010)

matte said:


> Thank you it looks fantastic.
> But you could modify the size of 250.0 KB?


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 10, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Solon Solute~*
> 
> 
> ​



It's perfect...

And if its not too much trouble could I get an avy of the last guy?


----------



## Tim (Sep 10, 2010)

*~Deathgun~*
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 10, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> It's perfect...
> 
> And if its not too much trouble could I get an avy of the last guy?


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 10, 2010)

Requestie!
Avvy: 
150x150. 
Dotted bordered.
Pretty effects.

And set 
Senior size me.

Focused on the girl, please C:

Rounded bordered. 

Pls and thanks ~


----------



## Tim (Sep 10, 2010)

*~Frango~*


​


----------



## RyRyMini (Sep 10, 2010)

*Type* / Set
*Stock* /  /  /  <--if you could somehow combine the two sig ones, that'd be cool.
*Size* / Senior avatar, set whatever works.
*Effects* / Nothing too heavy or feminine, yet still pretty. 
*Text* / None
*Borders */ Optional. Whatever you see fit.
*Style */ Not rounded


----------



## Tim (Sep 10, 2010)

*~Alexandra~*


​


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks, it looks great pek


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 11, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Deathgun~*
> ​



Great job.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 11, 2010)

Haven't requested for quite some time Kyon 
*
Request: *Just an Avy
*Size*: 150x150 and 150x200
*Shape*: One Rounded/One Squared.
*Border*: Like  please.
*Effects*: Scan lines. Anything else is up to you.
*Text*: None.
*Stock*: This[] or This [] Which ever is easier to work with. Zoom in on the face area if your going for the second one though. :33

I will rep you now, and ofcourse when it's done. Double rep!


----------



## Tim (Sep 11, 2010)

*~Chr?me~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 11, 2010)

*~Kazehana~*



​


----------



## Raizen (Sep 11, 2010)

Request: Set, avatar 150x150, sig any size 
Stock:


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kazehana~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OMG I LOVE YOU  thanks sooo much XD


----------



## Mαri (Sep 11, 2010)

*Type:* Avatars
*Size:* Senior Sized [150x150]
*Border:* Dotted border
*Style:* Normal [squared]
*Text:* None thank you. :3
Do whatever looks good :33.


----------



## Rannic (Sep 11, 2010)

Set/Trasparency if Possible

*Spoiler*: _=Stock_ 








If trans is not possible just make it cool.
Size Junior


----------



## Rosie (Sep 11, 2010)

Set request for you Kyon 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square
Style: Dotted
Effects: Some light effects, but not too much. Make it cute~
Text: "Take me home tonight"
Extras: If possible could I have an avie of both characters? If not, focus the avie on the girl.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Tim (Sep 11, 2010)

*~Milkshake~*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 11, 2010)

Omg 

I love the avvys and call but I only wanted the avvy centered on the girl. The sig I wanted centered on everything. Sorry that I didn't make that clear  I just don't want a small sig.


----------



## Tim (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Milkshake (Sep 11, 2010)

yepppeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2010)

LOL, I keep coming back  You're work is so good!! 

Size: Senior
Stock: 
Effects, text, and borders: Anything you see fit  textwouldbetotallyawesome

Thanks so much


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 11, 2010)

i hate you because  love your damn sets  

make it cute :33

avy on each XD

on sig "don't deny this love  " 



same style and bright (but not yellowish but bluish greenish again)

dotted with white borders


----------



## Tim (Sep 13, 2010)

*~RyRyMini~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 13, 2010)

*~苦痛~*
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 13, 2010)

*~Raizen~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 13, 2010)

*~Mαri~*

​


----------



## Mαri (Sep 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Mαri~*
> 
> ​



Gorgeous 

Thank you .


----------



## Tim (Sep 13, 2010)

*~Kakashi Sensei~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 13, 2010)

*~Rose Red Belle~*


​


----------



## Rannic (Sep 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kakashi Sensei~*
> 
> 
> ​




Thank Ky


----------



## Rosie (Sep 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Much thanks Kyon


----------



## Z (Sep 13, 2010)

Senior sized set, no text, make it look good. 

Avatar centered around Batman.

Border type - 

Thanks.


----------



## Tim (Sep 13, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kazehana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Z said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do these 3 tomorrow. :3


----------



## KohZa (Sep 14, 2010)

avy kyon :33. 



avy:senior size and make it looks awesome. 
borderne  

thx :33.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 14, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~苦痛~*
> ​



Their beautiful! 

I need to spread some more before I give you, but Don't worry!


----------



## Naked (Sep 14, 2010)

Profile pic please! 100 x 100

Work your magic. :33


----------



## Raizen (Sep 14, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Raizen~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Kyon 

I'm 24ed right now, but I'll rep soon.


----------



## Tim (Sep 15, 2010)

*~Alexandra~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 15, 2010)

*~Kazehana~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 15, 2010)

*~Z~*


​


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 15, 2010)

set please :33

 ; 

size: senior
border: dotted

thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kazehana~*
> 
> 
> ​



ohh man cute

fuck spreading rep


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 15, 2010)

*Set.*
*Stock:* 
*Try to looked good.  *
*Thanks.*


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 15, 2010)

GOD DO I HATE YOU 

i'll rep you twice ok  

2 sets


set 1  



avy on each and both  


on sig " is this song your writing for me?"


same style dotted white borders (bluish purplish with a little bit of yellow) BRIGHT and CUTE

set 2  



to see those tears to here your past makes me more determine to ALWAYS protect you"

same style make it beautiful (purplish bluish tints)

dotted white borders


----------



## Horan (Sep 15, 2010)

Seen your work all around the forum and I cannot resist. 

Senior avatar of , please. :33
Effects: IDC, as long as it looks lovely, which I'm pretty sure will happen. :>


----------



## Synn (Sep 16, 2010)

Kyon 


*Type*: Set (avy on Ino);
*Size*: Up to you;
*Border*: Like ;
*Style*: Squared;
*Text*: None;
*Stock*: 
*Notes*: Impress me, but make something colourful please. The rest is up to you. :33

Thanks ~


----------



## valerian (Sep 16, 2010)

~ Type:Avy
~ Size:senior
~ Border: 
~ Stock:


----------



## Smiley (Sep 16, 2010)

*Request: *Set.
*Size: *Avatar 150x150/SIG up to you.*
Borders: *Like  please*.
Effects:* Scan lines, like aways. The rest is up to you. Could you try:


Add my name (苦痛) which fade into the backround like  (Naruto's face).One of the symbols on the left, and one on the right  near his head like .
Another plain. With the same effects ofcourse, but  without the symbols in it.
* Text: *Specified in effects.

*Stock: *

Please, and thank you :33


----------



## Tim (Sep 16, 2010)

*~ZexionAxel~*
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 16, 2010)

*~Naked Snacks!~*
​


----------



## Naked (Sep 16, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Naked Snacks!~*
> ​



Thanks! 
Rep in 24.


----------



## Tim (Sep 16, 2010)

*~Sakubo~*


​


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 16, 2010)

awesome, thank you! <33


----------



## Tim (Sep 16, 2010)

*~RockpiRate~*


​


----------



## Hαnnαh (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd like a transparency of this please.

Thanks


----------



## Kek (Sep 16, 2010)

Could I get a set of this? Not too many effects please.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 17, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~ZexionAxel~*
> ​


awesoem .thx kyon.


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 17, 2010)

Request: Avy
Size: 150x200
Border: Yes
Border: Rounded
Stock:
Effects: Yes, not the same type of effect i have on my current ava

Request: Avy
Size: 150x200
Border: Yes
Border: Rounded
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



[ 



Effects: Yes, same as above


----------



## Tim (Sep 17, 2010)

*~Amarantha~*
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 17, 2010)

*~Kazehana~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 17, 2010)

*~David1822~*


​


----------



## Synn (Sep 17, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~David1822~*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love it!


----------



## Tim (Sep 17, 2010)

*~Jotaro Kujo~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 17, 2010)

*~苦痛~*




​


----------



## Smiley (Sep 17, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~苦痛~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, that was quick. There awesome Kyon. 

Thank you, I need to spread some more rep before I can give you any, I promise I will come back though!


----------



## Tim (Sep 17, 2010)

*~JHxXBadRomanceXxJH~*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tim (Sep 17, 2010)

*~Kek~*


​


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks it look awesome!


----------



## Tim (Sep 17, 2010)

*~Gamst~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 17, 2010)

Now that's some fine work ethic, if I do say so myself. ヽ(¯-¯ )೨

Currently, no active requests. Fill me up again and I'll, likely, get to them tomorrow.


----------



## Metaro (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi...


*Spoiler*: __ 




I would like a set of
Avatar 125x125 and signature 450x300 ( or less)
Of this 


And If It can't be 

Then this 


Ramndom effects 

Thanks in advice and don't rush yourself , If I have to wait , I will xD.
Oh And If there is a problem , tell me >o<.


----------



## Kagawa (Sep 17, 2010)

Its adorable!


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 17, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kazehana~*
> 
> 
> ​



I LOVE IT  

can you do the other request please 

set 2  



to see those tears to here your past makes me more determine to ALWAYS protect you"

same style make it beautiful (purplish bluish tints)

dotted white borders


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 17, 2010)

One extra avy

dotted

Avy
150x150
Dotted white border


Sig
Dotted white border


----------



## valerian (Sep 19, 2010)

Type: Avy
Size: Senior
Border: 
Stock: , ,


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 19, 2010)

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Borders, effects, and texts: Anything
Notes: I'm gonna try to make this one last for a while


----------



## Tim (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll do all 5 of my current requests, tomorrow. Sorry about the wait, for the earlier ones.


----------



## Tim (Sep 20, 2010)

*~Metaro~*


​


----------



## Mαri (Sep 20, 2010)

Type: Avies
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Effects: Do whatever
Notes: You can take your time on my request. I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 20, 2010)

Set plz.

Junior size, this border. 

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Rest is up to you. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim (Sep 20, 2010)

*~Kazehana~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kazehana~*
> 
> 
> ​



 

I LOVE YOU TIMMY


----------



## Aiku (Sep 20, 2010)

Type: Set
Size: Avatar 150x150, signature can be whatever size you want.
Border: Dotted
Style: Squared
Text: None
Note: I only want an avatar of the blue haired guy on the top with his arms spread out.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 20, 2010)

i really hate that i love you fucking set TIMMY  

avy






sig 



make it badass 

on sig "with this sword i will fight even with the one i love"

dotted with white borders



also above *sig *off.....please


----------



## Tim (Sep 20, 2010)

*~Milkshake~*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 20, 2010)

GREAT BALLS OF MIGHTY 

I love it Kyon ~ You know I do pek

/rep&raep

Gotta spread :3


----------



## Tim (Sep 20, 2010)

*~Alexandra~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 20, 2010)

*~Jotaro Kujo~*


​


----------



## Rosie (Sep 21, 2010)

Set Request Kyon 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square
Style: Dotted
Note: Make it cute~
Text: "As long as you're here, I can be happy"
Give me an avie for each of them.

Thanks


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 21, 2010)

*Avatar Request*

Stocks: 


Sizes: 150x200 and 150x150
Border: Dotted or Normal
Other: Have fun with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Z (Sep 21, 2010)

What up yo. 

Senior sized set - 

Avatar centering around Darth Vader, the guy with the black helmet. 

Border like this -


----------



## Helixals (Sep 22, 2010)

*Can u make to this guys the hair - white..I want to be with white hair.Thats all.*


----------



## Tim (Sep 22, 2010)

*~Mαri~*

​


----------



## Mαri (Sep 22, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Mαri~*
> 
> ​



Very nice 

Thank you very much.


----------



## Tim (Sep 22, 2010)

*~Deathgun~*


​


----------



## Naked (Sep 22, 2010)

Stock: 
Size: Junior
Border: Solid
Style: Squared
Note: Work your magic! :33


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 22, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Deathgun~*
> 
> 
> ​



You're fucking awesome!!
Gotta spread.

Can you do this one to?
same recipe as the last one.

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








Really looking foreword to this one.


----------



## Tim (Sep 22, 2010)

*~Helixals~*
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 22, 2010)

*~xXKai HiwatariXx~*


​


----------



## Aiku (Sep 22, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~xXKai HiwatariXx~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you. It looks great.


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Sep 23, 2010)

Sig please.

Size : Largest senior size.
Stock : N/A
Background : Surprise me. But make it a dark and evil background.
Effects : Glowing lights and dotted sig.
Border? : Yesh.

Curved sig.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 23, 2010)

? Sakuchi ? said:


> Sig please.
> 
> Size : Largest senior size.
> Stock : N/A
> ...



But were is your stock?


----------



## Helixals (Sep 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Helixals~*
> ​



Thanks man.You rock !


----------



## Tim (Sep 23, 2010)

*~Kagura~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> ​



 

is fapping over this awesome set


----------



## Tim (Sep 23, 2010)

*~Rose Red Belle~*


​


----------



## Rosie (Sep 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the best Kyon


----------



## Tim (Sep 24, 2010)

*~Brandon Heat~*

​


----------



## Tim (Sep 24, 2010)

Z and Naked Snacks tomorrow.

Sakuchi, I don't know what you want since you didn't provide a stock.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 24, 2010)

all ready reped you 

set 

150x150 avy and one 150 x200 avy


on sig "your love is my drug"



extra avy 



all dotted with white borders

same cute style


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 24, 2010)

Can you do an Avy of this junior size and focuse on the face


and A sig of this junior size


A black boarder around both
Text for the Sig-A taste of the Forbidden Fruit
and you can make any design you want for ethier.I trust your judgement


----------



## KohZa (Sep 24, 2010)

set kyon :33 



 senior sized and effect is up to you.border is thin white.


----------



## Tim (Sep 25, 2010)

*~Z~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 25, 2010)

*~Naked Snacks!~*


​


----------



## Dynamite Right (Sep 25, 2010)

Type: Sig and Ava Transparency
Size: 550 x 400 for sig. Ava 125 x 125
Border:Border please
Style: Squared

Stock



When doing the transparency  ignore everything not attached to the head


----------



## Naked (Sep 25, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Naked Snacks!~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks! 

Repped and credited.


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 25, 2010)

*Request (for Kyon)* Set.
*Size*: Senior.
*Borders*: Dotted or solid black.
*Effects*: Nothing in particular. Just do whatever looks good.
*Text*: None.
*Stock*: [].
*Sig size:* Whatever works.


----------



## Hero (Sep 25, 2010)

Request for Kyon
Avatar: 

Border: Slightly Rounded 
Effects: Make it similar to your recent works. The example I want it similar to is in the top right hand corner of your recent works.
Text: Anthony
Stock: Link


----------



## xcodyxhan (Sep 25, 2010)

*naruto hotties <3*

Request for Kyon
Avatar: 

*Spoiler*: _ sources_ 








*Spoiler*: _rukia pic_ 











*Spoiler*: _sakura and hinata pic_ 












Border: w/e you think looks best
Effects: w/e you think is best
Text: none
Stock: see spoiler above
notes:
so heres what i am thinking:  rukia > hinata > sakura editing out the characters and placing them on a white/black background whichever is easier for you. adding in timing so it loops through similar to the one i have now just hopefully you can do a lot better than what i have put up >.<"  i realize you will have to resize them a bit hopefully they wont distort to much!
-thanks in advance to kyon or someone else if kyon happens not to be able to do it!
with the rukia pic whats the possibility of filling in the missing section of the ribbon on her katana?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 26, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Brandon Heat~*
> 
> ​



Forgot to say thank you for all your hard work.

I love the results.


----------



## valerian (Sep 26, 2010)

Type: set
Size: senior
Border: 
Stock:  and


----------



## Tim (Sep 26, 2010)

^ Turn off your sig.


----------



## Tim (Sep 26, 2010)

*~Deathgun~*


​


----------



## xcodyxhan (Sep 26, 2010)

thats a nice looking set kyon, i wish i had photoshop and a computer that wouldn't have a heart attack if i tried to open it, i use gimp atm hence the shitty avatar >.<"


----------



## Tim (Sep 26, 2010)

~Announcement~

There is now a *600 post requirement* before you can request. All current requests will be filled, however. So, don't worry if you already posted before I made this announcement. Only reason I didn't have a requirement before is because the shop was new. It still, pretty much, _is_, but there are more requests now + summer is over. Sorry if this proves to be an inconvenience for some.


*~Kagura~*



​


----------



## Damaris (Sep 26, 2010)

been a while since i visited this wonderful shop 


type: three avatars
time: 0:21-0:23, when pep is just kind of staring into space  & 0:58-1:00, when he's rubbing his hands & 1:59-2:02
size: 150x150 and 150x200
border: standard


----------



## Tim (Sep 26, 2010)

*~riderinhood2~*


​


----------



## Jade (Sep 27, 2010)

Type: Set-(The Avy of the bottom left servbot)
Size: Senior
Stock:
Border: Dotted
Effect: Something that matches well.


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 27, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Deathgun~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you~~

I'll rep as soon as i can.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~Announcement~
> 
> There is now a *600 post requirement* before you can request. All current requests will be filled, however. So, don't worry if you already posted before I made this announcement. Only reason I didn't have a requirement before is because the shop was new. It still, pretty much, _is_, but there are more requests now + summer is over. Sorry if this proves to be an inconvenience for some.
> 
> ...




i love you dammit 

will wear soon as i can


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 27, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~riderinhood2~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks,Its awesome


----------



## Sunako (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello



Ava on the girl


----------



## Tim (Sep 27, 2010)

*~ZexionAxel~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 27, 2010)

*~Dynamite Right~*


​


----------



## Tim (Sep 27, 2010)

*~Solon Solute~*


​


----------



## Solon Solute (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome              .


----------



## Tim (Sep 27, 2010)

Are You My Tsunade said:


> Request for Kyon
> Avatar:
> 
> Border: Slightly Rounded
> ...



No way I can turn that stock into something I'm satisfied with posting.


----------



## Tim (Sep 27, 2010)

*~xcodyxhan~*
​


----------



## Tim (Sep 27, 2010)

*~Jotaro Kujo~*


​


----------



## KohZa (Sep 27, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~ZexionAxel~*
> 
> 
> ​


awesome .thx .must spread around first and 24 hour'd.


----------



## Tim (Sep 27, 2010)

*~Damaris~*

​


----------



## Damaris (Sep 27, 2010)

thank you so much kyon! such speedy and quality work. 
a pep avatar is the only thing that can force me to abandon this delightful torres avy


----------



## Sakubo (Sep 29, 2010)

hellooo :3
set please. These stocks okay?





size: senior
border: dotted

thanks! <3


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 29, 2010)

Yo kyon  

set please

150x150 avy and150 x200 hundred avy on each 

make iT CUTE   same style



on sig " I just HAD to end up spending a day with an annoying bastard like you "

dotted with white borders


----------



## Hero (Sep 29, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> No way I can turn that stock into something I'm satisfied with posting.



Can you send it through PM then? Even if I don't use it, I'll still rep you for it.


----------



## Milkshake (Sep 29, 2010)

I'M BACK KYON 

150x150

Make sure you get the shadows around her too.



Text: Welcome to Hell
White and dotted bordered.
Make it really design-ish and stuff C:


----------



## Tim (Sep 29, 2010)

*~Aurora~*


​


----------



## Jade (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Tim (Sep 29, 2010)

*~Sunako~*


​


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Sep 30, 2010)

Type: Sig and Avy set please
Size: Senior Size
Stock:
Border:IDK something nice use your own taste.
Style: Square plz

Thank you.


----------



## Rosie (Sep 30, 2010)

Hope you're not too busy Kyon 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square
Style: Dotted
Effects: Really sweet and cute~
Text: "For you, flowers just because it's Wednesday"
Avie on the brown haired guy.

Thanks


----------



## Tim (Oct 1, 2010)

*~Sakubo~*


​


----------



## Sakubo (Oct 1, 2010)

awesome <333 thanks!


----------



## Tim (Oct 1, 2010)

*~Kagura~*



​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 1, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



I love you


----------



## Tim (Oct 2, 2010)

*~Milkshake~*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 2, 2010)

love it pek thanks Kyon ~ <3

Hey, can you resize it a bit?


----------



## Icognito (Oct 2, 2010)

Gin set please and I'll love you forever.



Well even more then I already do forever.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 2, 2010)

THANK YOU, YOU STUD YOU


----------



## valerian (Oct 2, 2010)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Border:


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2010)

150x200  extra avy 



 set



150x200 avy on each

same style dotted white border

on sig "  as long as I'm here you don't have to worry "


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 3, 2010)

*Request (for Kyon)* Set.
*Size*: Senior.
*Borders*: Dotted.
*Effects*: Nothing in particular. Just do whatever looks good (different types of effects welcomed). Will rep for each one.
*Text*: None.
*Stock*: [].
*Sig size:* 317x450


----------



## Tim (Oct 4, 2010)

*~GeneralFuruichi~*


​


----------



## Tim (Oct 4, 2010)

*~Rosie~*


​


----------



## Rosie (Oct 4, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Rosie~*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Ahhh! So cute! 

Great work as always, Kyon


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Oct 4, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~GeneralFuruichi~*
> 
> 
> ​



Your so awesome thank you so much!


----------



## Mαri (Oct 5, 2010)

Type: Avatar
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted, as usual.
Do whatever looks right to you


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 5, 2010)

Kyon <3

Set request
150x150
Dptted border, no white border.


Centered on all of them.



*Spoiler*: _Avvy_ 








*Spoiler*: _siggy_


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 5, 2010)

Set request please...

*Avy:* 150x200
*Border:* Dotted
*Effects:* Whatever effects you think would look good. I'm open to anything.


----------



## Tim (Oct 6, 2010)

*~Icognito~*


​


----------



## Tim (Oct 6, 2010)

*~Jotaro Kujo~*


​


----------



## Raizen (Oct 7, 2010)

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Whatever looks best
Effects: Whatever you want :33
Style: Dotted


----------



## Soldier (Oct 7, 2010)

Request: Avatar
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: I like borders. Hit me with what you think looks best.
Effects: Have fun with those.

Question: If I credit&link your shop, can I use something you make me on another forum?
If yes, I'd like a 150x200 avatar of the same stock. If not, it's all cool.


----------



## Tim (Oct 8, 2010)

*~Kagura~*


​


----------



## Tim (Oct 8, 2010)

*~Solon Solute~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 8, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> ​



OMG sooo cute


----------



## Icognito (Oct 8, 2010)

OMFG I love it Kyon


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 8, 2010)

Request for avatar gif, it's a bit tricky.



0:36-40

Border-Black thin solid

Size- 160x64

Would like it to say Predacon in small letters that change white and black in the bottom left corner of it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim (Oct 9, 2010)

*~Mαri~*
​


----------



## Tim (Oct 9, 2010)

*~Milkshake~*



​


----------



## Rosie (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello Kyon 

Set request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square
Style: Dotted
Effects: Nothing too fancy. Some light effects. Make it cute~
Text: "My hands, they only agree to hold your hands...and I will never let go"

Thanks!


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 9, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Milkshake~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



oh my
holy hell
heaven and skies
this greatness
damn you
i love you
oh my
fap fap fap
oh yea
that is just

TLDR; thank you Kyon


----------



## Tim (Oct 9, 2010)

*~StrawHat4Life~*



​


----------



## Evolet (Oct 9, 2010)

Set: Sig-Transparency. Remove the text at the bottom too. :33
For the avie, a close up of Typhlosion. 
Size:500X267
Stock:


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 9, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Turned out even better then I imagined. 

Many thanks for for the awesome set. Already repped, will cred.


----------



## Mαri (Oct 9, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Mαri~*
> ​



Thank you so much  .

It looks amazing.


----------



## Millennium Creed (Oct 9, 2010)

*Request (for Kyon)* Set.
*Size*: Senior.
*Borders*: Dotted.
*Effects*: Nothing in particular. Just do whatever looks good (different types of effects welcomed).
*Text*: None.
*Stock*: [].
*Sig size:* 317x450


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 10, 2010)

Kyon can you make me a Tobirama Senju FC banner. 

The size have to be small so I can place it on my signature. Text: Tobirama Senju FC.

You pick the image.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 10, 2010)

KYON  set

make it beautiful and please don't do the white out line..make it yellow or red..

same style dotted white borders

avy on both 150x200
 and 140x170



on sig " Am i crazy or falling in love is it really just another crush? "

already rep ya XD


----------



## Tim (Oct 10, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Kyon can you make me a Tobirama Senju FC banner.
> 
> The size have to be small so I can place it on my signature. Text: Tobirama Senju FC.
> 
> ...



600 post requirement


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 10, 2010)

How come, you accepted my request before when I had only 50 post. -_-


----------



## Raizen (Oct 10, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> How come, you accepted my request before when I had only 50 post. -_-



If you read the rules/requirements it said that the requirements were subject to change.


----------



## Tim (Oct 10, 2010)

*~Raizen~*


​


----------



## Raizen (Oct 10, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Raizen~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Kyon


----------



## Tim (Oct 10, 2010)

*~Soldier~*
​


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 10, 2010)

150x150
From: 2:30-2:37
Double black line border. (The typical thin one I guess that you see around here all the time)
Thanks!!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay, np.

BTW your work are great Kyon. Your so talented.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 11, 2010)

*Avatar Request for Kyon*

Size: 150 x 200 and 150 x 150
Stocks: 

Border: Dotted or Solid
Effects: Whatever you see fit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim (Oct 12, 2010)

*~Sephiroth~*
​


----------



## valerian (Oct 12, 2010)

~ Type: avy
~ Size: senior
~ Border: 
~ Stock: , , 
~ Effects: none


----------



## Tim (Oct 13, 2010)

*~Rosie~*


​


----------



## Tim (Oct 13, 2010)

*~Evolet~*


​


----------



## Evolet (Oct 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Evolet~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks.  pek


----------



## Rosie (Oct 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Rosie~*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Awesome as ever 

Thanks Kyon


----------



## Tim (Oct 14, 2010)

*~Millenium Creed~*


​


----------



## Z (Oct 14, 2010)

150 x 150 Avatar please, just try out a couple of borders



Middle Panel.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 14, 2010)

Turned of the sig, sorry about that.


----------



## Tim (Oct 14, 2010)

*~Kagura~*






*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 14, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I LOVE YOU


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2010)

Sig off, please.


----------



## Tim (Oct 15, 2010)

*~Brandon Heat~*

​


----------



## Tim (Oct 15, 2010)

*~Sena Kobayakawa~*
​


----------



## Tim (Oct 15, 2010)

*~Jotaro Kujo~*


​


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 15, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Brandon Heat~*
> 
> ​



Thank you Kyon.


----------



## Jade (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm feeling frisky, something random.


----------



## valerian (Oct 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Kyοn said:


> *~Jotaro Kujo~*
> 
> 
> ​






Thanks, but could you make another Darth Vader ava where you can his hand as well? Zoomed out like the third ava but with no effects please. Sorry about that


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 16, 2010)

Set please...

*Avy:* 150x200
*Border:* Solid and dotted if that's not a problem. 
*Effects:* Whatever you think would look good. Not really particular.


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 16, 2010)

Type: trans'd sig and ava thanks. 
Size: Can you resize the sig so that it can fit under the sig rules? 
Border: No border please. 
Text: No text thank you. :3
Stock: 

I've read over your rules and I'm still not sure if you accept two avas..but if that rule does exist just ignore the second ava stock.









Notes: I think in similar style to this one that is in your examples.. Its really simple, I don't like too much effects. 

I always love seeing you post the stuff that you make in the giveway thread. so I know for sure that I'll like your work. Thank you


----------



## Tim (Oct 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Thanks, but could you make another Darth Vader ava where you can his hand as well? Zoomed out like the third ava but with no effects please. Sorry about that


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 17, 2010)

First time requesting here. Requesting a set with two stocks.



Dotted border; sqaured.



Text: "It's not who you are underneath, it's what you do that defines you."

I think the sig too bright so can you put a tint on it to make it a bit darker. You can experiment with the effects, as long as it's not too extravagant.


----------



## Tim (Oct 17, 2010)

*~Z~*


​


----------



## valerian (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks again.


----------



## Soldier (Oct 17, 2010)

Type: Avatar
Size: 150x250
Border: Give me some options, please.
Text: --
Stock:


----------



## Tim (Oct 18, 2010)

*~Aurora~*


​


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 







For the sig. Transparency as well. 550x500, or lil' smaller so i can credit you



*Spoiler*: __ 








For the Ava. 150 x 150. Also Transparency


ALSO IF YOU THINK ANY BORDER IS GOOD - PUT IT. THE NUMBER OF SETS = REPS


Also, another Sig and Ava request. Do this last, thank you



^ AVA [Both their heads if possible!]


^SIG


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 19, 2010)

Hai again. 

Type: Set
Size: Senior - whatever works for you regarding the sig.
Border: Whatever works for you
Text: None
Stock:   
If you could combine the two sig stocks similarly to the way you did in my current sig, that'd be amazing.


----------



## Rosie (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm back again, Kyon 

Set Request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square
Style: Dotted
Effects: The usual, some light effects, but nothing too much. Aim for sexy this time 
Text: "Turns out freedom ain't nothing but missing you, and I want you mine all the time"
Give me an avie of each of them if you can~

Thanks


----------



## Tim (Oct 20, 2010)

*~StrawHat4Life~*


​


----------



## Tim (Oct 20, 2010)

*~Confetti~*



​


----------



## cheshire cat (Oct 20, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Confetti~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks so much kyon.  I'll rep and cred.
Oh and I said I wanted a trans'd sig. >___> if its not too much trouble to trans the sig. I knew I'd love your work. Thanks


----------



## Tim (Oct 20, 2010)

Sure, my fault. lol
And thank you. :3


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 20, 2010)

timmy set please same style

150x200 avy and 140x170 and 150x150 on where you think is good

make it PRETTY and Smexy

same style but (purpleish bluishish) 

dotted white borders

on sig " this barrier between us is making me insane i need your touch i need your taste even if its so forbidden. Please god let me take a bite out of this forbidden fruit i call my twin sister "  in small text


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Oct 20, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~StrawHat4Life~*
> 
> 
> ​



Awesome, thanks a lot. 

Will rep and cred.


----------



## Tim (Oct 21, 2010)

*~Super Mike~*


​


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 21, 2010)

1:49-1:51 avatar  thanks


----------



## wes (Oct 21, 2010)

Request: Avy
Size: 150x150
Border: Yes
Border: Rounded
Effects:Yes

Stock:


----------



## Mikaveli (Oct 21, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Super Mike~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks            bro.


----------



## Tim (Oct 21, 2010)

*~Soldier~*


​


----------



## KBL (Oct 21, 2010)

*Type*: Set
*Size*: Senior
*Border*: Dotted
*Style*: Squared
*Text*: Mr.0
*Effects*: Add the effects you wish.
*Avatar*: I want the avatar of Croco's face (Senior member).
*Stock:*:


----------



## Tim (Oct 22, 2010)

*~Kyōraku~*


​


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi can you make me a signature and Avy set with this.  Please keep just the marvel comic portion as original asp ossible with minimal effects.  Id like the picture of Amare Stat in the middle to be my Avy.  The signature can include as much as possible all the Avenger characters.  Please also leave the Knicks, and NY finest in the Picture.

THanks alot in advance.


----------



## Tim (Oct 23, 2010)

*~RyRyMini~*


​


----------



## Tim (Oct 23, 2010)

*~Rosie~*


​


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2010)

*~Kagura~*


​


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 24, 2010)

Can u transparency him please ^^

thank u so much already ne^^


----------



## Rosie (Oct 24, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Rosie~*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Ahhh! So hot! Thanks Kyon!


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 24, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> ​



holy shit i LOVE YOU  will wear soon promise


----------



## Tim (Oct 25, 2010)

*~Desert Butterfly~*


​


----------



## Tim (Oct 25, 2010)

*~Jonathan Reis~*
​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 25, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Desert Butterfly~*
> 
> 
> ​



So colorful and beautiful 
Thank you, will wear it when I get home!


----------



## Tim (Oct 25, 2010)

*~KisameBijuuLevel~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 25, 2010)

another set timmy please 

already reped ya XD

pake this pretty more redish bluishs and same style 

on sig " let our senses run wild  for each other"



yeah its another twinset XD

150x200 150x150 and 160x200 on both

dotted white border


----------



## KBL (Oct 25, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~KisameBijuuLevel~*
> 
> 
> ​



It looks fantastic pek

rep&cred (I will start using it tomorrow when my sig bann is lifted...)


----------



## Synn (Oct 25, 2010)

Kyon 


*Type*: Set;
*Size*: Up to you;
*Border*: Like ;
*Style*: Squared;
*Text*: None;
*Stock*: 
*Notes*: I know the stock is small, but if you can't work with it I'll give you a different one.  Impress me, but make something colourful please. The rest is up to you. :33

Thanks ~


----------



## jux (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi
could I just get a sig with a border out of this:


effects are up to you :33
thanks~!


----------



## Tim (Oct 26, 2010)

*~Audible Phonetics~*


​


----------



## Senbonzakura (Oct 26, 2010)

Size: Senior Avy
~ Link: 
~ Length: 3: 06 - 3:08
~ Type: Avy
~ Border: you decide.
~ Notes: Can you focus on Sode no shirayuki to get rid of the words?


Size: A good size
~ Link: 
~ Length: 8: 03 - 8: 05
~ Type: Senior Signature 
~ Border: you decide
~ Notes:


----------



## Tim (Oct 26, 2010)

*~Milkshake~*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 26, 2010)

I love it :33

but i forgot my text  srry.

can you add "Like Cats and Dogs" in the sig?


----------



## Tim (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh, you~


----------



## Raizen (Oct 26, 2010)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Avatar: 150x150 and 150x200
Border: White with a dotted border
Style: Squared
Effects: Whatever looks best
Stock: 
Other: Would you mind if I used this on another forum? 
I promise to credit you there as well :33


----------



## Soldier (Oct 26, 2010)

Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150 and 150x250
Border: Options, please.
Style: Like a box.
Effects: Have fun.
Stock:


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 26, 2010)

no u Kyon 

Graciasssssssssssssss


----------



## Z (Oct 29, 2010)

*2 *Avatars
*Size*: Senior
*Borders*: ,,
*Stocks*: ,

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pyro (Oct 29, 2010)

Type: Set
Size: Senior member size
Border: Square
Style/effects: Up to you. Just make it look sweet.
Text: "Pyro" instead of "Dirty Harry"

Stock:


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 29, 2010)

~ Type: Signature Only
~ Size: I don't mind. You can decide.
~ Border: I don't mind. You can decide.
~ Style: I don't mind. You can decide.
~ Text: Nidaime Hokage
~ Stock: I would like you to choose the stock which you think you can use the best to make this signature. Character - Tobirama Senju

Thanks in Advance!!! 

EDIT: Forgot to turn of my signature again. lol... Turned it of now.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 29, 2010)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> ~ Type: Signature Only
> ~ Size: I don't mind. You can decide.
> ~ Border: I don't mind. You can decide.
> ~ Style: I don't mind. You can decide.
> ...



please just give the stock its too compicated to find stock honsetly


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 29, 2010)

Kagura said:


> please just give the stock its too compicated to find stock honsetly



I thought it was pretty easy, just use google.

If Kyon finds it difficult to find a good image then I'll provide it.


----------



## Rhythmic- (Oct 29, 2010)

- Size: The exact size of the stock. Ava size is 150x150
- Link: 
- Type: Set
- Style: Something similar to the Set you made for Audible Phonetics. 
- Border: Dotted, with a white line between. 
- Text: John Wall. Can you give me one with text, and one without?

I'll rep right now, and then I'll rep one more time once I can. Thanks bro.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 29, 2010)

avas. lots of em. :33
Size: Senior
Style: Whatever works
Borders: any type, but I would like them.


*Spoiler*: __ 
















Sorry if that's too much


----------



## Tim (Oct 30, 2010)

*~ღMomoღ~*
​


----------



## Tim (Oct 30, 2010)

_Sorry, people. I was taking a mini-break. I'll probably bust out a bunch of requests tomorrow or something and be caught up. We'll see._


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 30, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~ღMomoღ~*
> ​



thanx,repped ^^
ıt looks amazing ne


----------



## Tim (Oct 30, 2010)

*~Kagura~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 30, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> ​



HOLLY SHIT  i love you soo much


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 31, 2010)

Kyon im soo addicted  

set please

same style smexy also 



avy on both 150x150 and 160x120 and 150x200 


on sig " I'm hungry as a wolf for your body" 

redish(background) purpleish (outline) yellowish (glitters)


----------



## Chrysant (Oct 31, 2010)

hmm I actually the first time to be here request ...

Kyon,
can you make directly a set of a scene from a manga?

because I don't know how to make the page from manga online to photobucket.

oh my gosshh, I'm embarrased


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Oct 31, 2010)

Sapphire said:


> hmm I actually the first time to be here request ...
> 
> Kyon,
> can you make directly a set of a scene from a manga?
> ...



1. Take of your signature
2. You need 600 posts to make a request.

Patiently waiting for my request!!!!


----------



## Tim (Oct 31, 2010)

^ Thank you.


----------



## Tim (Oct 31, 2010)

*~Synn~*


​


----------



## Synn (Oct 31, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Synn~*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love it and it was definitely worth the wait! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 31, 2010)

1st time requesting. This request is kind of tricky but I appreciate your work so here it goes..it's a 3 stock avy & sig set.


*Type* - Set
*Size* - Senior
*Effects* - I give you creative freedom but make it look *badazz* as I plan to *stick with this set for a long time*.
*Border* - Doted
*Style* - Squared


*Avy Stock*:


*Spoiler*: __ 





^This is going to be the avy..if you can give me 3 different avy sizes, with different focuses on the image I'd appreciate it.

kind of like what you did for this member:




*Sig Stocks*:


*Spoiler*: __ 




^That's going to be the centerpiece of the set..If you notice, there's a deviant address at the bottom of it..please trim it out of the signature.

*Text* - Just write: Retribution...It's Coming.

2nd sig stock:

^This has to be smaller than the centrepiece..No text.

I want it to have a rectangular shape smaller than the black rectangle here:





Will rep 3 times. One now for inspirational purposes. and 2 others as soon as I can.

Thanks Kyon.


----------



## Tim (Oct 31, 2010)

*~jux~*
​


----------



## Mαri (Oct 31, 2010)

Could you make me a matching sig for my Natsume avatar :33



Kyοn said:


> *~Mαri~*​





Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Effects: Anything you find necessary.
Style: Same as Avatar

EDIT: I also would like a new avatar as well



Border: Dotted
Size: Senior
Effects: Whatever you like :>
Style: Square


----------



## Naked (Oct 31, 2010)

~ *Type:* Set
~ *Size:* Avi - 150x150 and 150x200 Sig - Junior
~ *Border:* Your choice
~ *Style:* Squared
~ *Text:*
~ *Stock:* 
~ *Notes:* Full creative freedom to you.

Thanks for accepting my request.


----------



## Tim (Oct 31, 2010)

*~Senbonzakura~*


​


----------



## Tim (Oct 31, 2010)

*~Soldier~*

​


----------



## Tim (Nov 1, 2010)

*~Raizen~*


​


----------



## Angel (Nov 1, 2010)

Avy please :33 
Size: Senior
Border: Your choice
Style: Your choice
Text: None




Do whatever you'd like


----------



## Raizen (Nov 1, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Raizen~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks so much, I love it


----------



## Senbonzakura (Nov 1, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Senbonzakura~*
> 
> 
> ​



thank you its really good


----------



## Tim (Nov 2, 2010)

*~Z~*

​


----------



## Tim (Nov 2, 2010)

*~Pyro~*


​


----------



## Tim (Nov 2, 2010)

*~Kakashi Hatake~*


​


----------



## Z (Nov 2, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Z~*
> 
> ​



Thank you. Will rep when I'm not 24'd


----------



## Tim (Nov 2, 2010)

*~Rhythmic-~*




​


----------



## Rhythmic- (Nov 2, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Rhythmic-~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. Still need to spread, I'll rep when I can. Thanks man.


----------



## Tim (Nov 2, 2010)

*~Laymond Ra~*


​


----------



## Tim (Nov 4, 2010)

*~Kagura~*



​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



damn fapping again


----------



## Rosie (Nov 4, 2010)

Set please Kyon 

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square
Style: Dotted
Effects: Some light effects/illumination, but keep it subtle. No extra colors please. Keep it simple.
No text

Please and thank you


----------



## Tim (Nov 4, 2010)

*~Mαri~*



​


----------



## Mαri (Nov 4, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Mαri~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you


----------



## Tim (Nov 4, 2010)

*~PoinT_BlanK~*



​


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 4, 2010)

didn't think I'd be back this soon but, you're like the best and I'm a set whore and that's like a deadly combo fersure <3

Senior size me
Example: 
Avy stock: 
Sig stock: 
Pretty coloring; nothing too bright
Cool designs.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2010)

Milkshake said:


> didn't think I'd be back this soon but, you're like the best and I'm a set whore and that's like a deadly combo fersure <3
> 
> Senior size me
> Example:
> ...



i swear you r so late


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 4, 2010)

kiss my ass && stop spamming.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 4, 2010)

your spamming also  (i love you )


----------



## Milkshake (Nov 4, 2010)

yea yea yea


----------



## Tim (Nov 5, 2010)

*~Angel~*

​


----------



## Angel (Nov 5, 2010)

I love it <333

Thank you love


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 5, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~PoinT_BlanK~*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



That shit is Ill. Thanks Kyon.


----------



## Tim (Nov 6, 2010)

*~Naked Snacks!~*



​


----------



## Tim (Nov 6, 2010)

*~Laymond Ra~*


​


----------



## Jimin (Nov 6, 2010)

Size: Keep aspect ratio, and make it HQ. No other preference.
~ Link: 
~ Length: End of 2:58-3:03's blackout
~ Type: Signature
~ Border: You decide.
~ Notes: Do what you think works best.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 6, 2010)

just a siggy with those pics



please make it beautiful ne*excited excited*
thanx already
note:u can mix pics at one siggy do whatever looks best,u dont have to use all pics if u want


----------



## Icognito (Nov 6, 2010)

Something like that but maybe with something reflected in they eye's I dunno if that's even possible or if you'd even want to do it but yeah dunno



Remember me in the Years to come <3


----------



## Tim (Nov 7, 2010)

*~Rosie~*



​


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 7, 2010)

2:20 - 2:22 
150x150 avy with same border as my current one.

Thanks!!


----------



## Rosie (Nov 7, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *~Rosie~*


Thanks Kyon 

I'm currently 24hrd so I'll rep you when I can


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 7, 2010)

~Request; GIF
~
~Time; 1:34 - 1:41 [only when she stops crying :3]
~Border; Rounded or dotted, whichever looks better
~Other details; can you pwease try to take off the sub titles?


----------



## Sima (Nov 7, 2010)

Request :33

Ava; 150x150, dotted border or whatever you think looks best as long as its not rounded.



Sig; Do what you please with it, just make it nice.


----------



## Solon Solute (Nov 7, 2010)

Request for Kyon: Set.
Size: Senior.
Effects: Whatever works.
Border: Dotted.

As a secondary request could you simply resize the stock to the appropiate dimensions and add a dotted border to the avy and sig (no added effects)?


----------



## Tim (Nov 8, 2010)

*~Milkshake~*



​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello Kyon, will you please quickly make me a Kakashi avatar.

I don't care about its size, border or anything. Any image which you think its cool is good enough.

Thanks in advance. I'll REP you right now.


----------



## Tim (Nov 8, 2010)

*~King Lloyd~*
​


----------



## Rainney (Nov 9, 2010)

~ *Type:* Set
~ *Size:* 150/150 for the avy, any size for the sig.
~ *Border:* n/a
~ *Style:* Rounded
~ *Text:* Rainney on avatar~
~ *Stock:* ~ *Notes:* Do your own thing


----------



## Tim (Nov 9, 2010)

*~ღMomoღ~*
​


----------



## Tim (Nov 9, 2010)

*~Icognito~*


​


----------



## Icognito (Nov 9, 2010)

Kyooooooooooooooon I looooooooooooove it


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 10, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~ღMomoღ~*
> ​



this is so amazing !!!
thank u so much


----------



## Tim (Nov 10, 2010)

*~Sena Kobayakawa~*
​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 10, 2010)

ohh KYON



DOWN RIGHT smexy xD

dotted white border 

170x220 avy and 150x150 on each and both

on it " you can chain you can tie me up you can do anything with me in return LOVE ME "


----------



## Tim (Nov 10, 2010)

*~Porcelain~*
​


----------



## Tim (Nov 10, 2010)

*~Sima~*


​


----------



## Sima (Nov 10, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Sima~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you so much, I love it.


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 10, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Porcelain~*
> ​



I love it, thanks  Will wear when I get an avatar of herrr


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 10, 2010)

Request for gif set



Border-Black and white

*Avatar*

2:17-2:19

*Signature*
2:18-2:28

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 10, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Sena Kobayakawa~*
> ​



Thanks!! Can't rep Ill spread it and then do it.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2010)

*~Kakashi Hatake~*

​


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Nov 11, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kakashi Hatake~*
> 
> ​



They all look amazing. I like the third one the best. 

Thanks. I'll be using them tomorrow or later on today once I get on my laptop.

+rep 

EDIT: I can't give rep, will do later.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2010)

*~Solon Solute~*






*Spoiler*: _Secondary_


----------



## Z (Nov 12, 2010)

Whatever border, as long as it's squared.


----------



## Tim (Nov 12, 2010)

*~Rainney~*


​


----------



## Rainney (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Tim! I love it  /late


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 13, 2010)

Set plz pek



Just the girl's face. Any effects you want, plus my username on the avatar. :33



 I know it's low quality, but... for this, I'd like it to bit a little small, but not too small, since I loathe really big sigs. Any effects you want.  Plus could'ja get rid of the number 1 and Time Killing arc? Also the "STORY BY: RYUKISHI07, ART BY: YOSKIKI TONOGAI"?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tim (Nov 13, 2010)

*~Sephiroth~*


​


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 13, 2010)

Hai gais

I got another request.

Make me a set from either this :



Or this :



Whichever you think would look better.
I want the best effects [i want to keep this set for a looong looong time],  so take your time. Senior size, for anyone that can take it, and is a good at effects.

thanks again


----------



## Rainney (Nov 13, 2010)

Gif request 

~ Size: 150x150
~ Link: 
~ Length: :00~:02, when she's dressing up. 
~ Type: Avatar~
~ Border: You choose :33
~ Notes: n/a

~ Size: I'll leave it up to you~
~ Link: 
~ Length: 1:19~1:20, where she does the heart thing.
~ Type: Sig.
~ Border: You choose~
~ Notes: Can you make it fade out at the end? It's fine if it doesn't look good that way, I suck at gifs 

 Thanks in advance


----------



## Tim (Nov 13, 2010)

*~Kagura~*



​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 13, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



OHH MY GOD  

I LOVE YOU SOO MUCH


----------



## Raizen (Nov 13, 2010)

Type: senior sized set
Size: 150x150, 170x300, and whatever size you want for the sig
Border: Whatever looks best
Effects: Go all out
Stock:


----------



## valerian (Nov 14, 2010)

Type: avy
Size: senior
Border: 
Stock: , ,


----------



## Tim (Nov 14, 2010)

*~Z~*



​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 14, 2010)

boopy doop . :33


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 14, 2010)

If you look at the image, I can't put my finger on it, but it needs like cleaning I guess?  A border and senior avatar as well please.  Preferably an avatar with both of them in it heh.


----------



## Laix (Nov 14, 2010)

Set please.

Any border, just not curved. Whatever effects you think would look best. Work your magic.


----------



## Hidden Nin (Nov 14, 2010)

Forgot to say, please do not curve the border.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 14, 2010)

~ Type: Set

~ Size: Senior Member.

~ Border: Whatever you choose. 

~ Style: Squared.

~ Text: Avalon

~ Stock: 

~ Effects: Make it look awesome and go all out. xD


----------



## Tim (Nov 15, 2010)

*~Porcelain~*


​


----------



## Tim (Nov 15, 2010)

*~Kyōraku~*


​


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 15, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kyōraku~*
> 
> 
> ​



Oh my god this is like the most epic shit i've seen. Although can you please make a 150x200 ava as well?


Holy shit i've been enlightened.

Can i credit you in location? I think it's kinda ugly when it's in the sig


----------



## Tim (Nov 15, 2010)

Yea, that's fine. :3


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 15, 2010)

It was... well worth the wait


----------



## Tim (Nov 15, 2010)

*~Rainney~*


​


----------



## Rainney (Nov 15, 2010)

I love you 

Thanks!


----------



## Rosie (Nov 15, 2010)

Busy as always I see Kyon  Well I'm just going to add a little to your workload~

Set Request
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square
Style: Dotted
Effects: Something sexy, but not too bright
Text: "You're a hot mess and I'm falling for you"

Please and thank you


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a set request, please.

*Type:* Set

*Size:* Senior

*Border:* None

*Style:* Square

*Stock:* 

Make it awesome and badass, please.


----------



## Tim (Nov 17, 2010)

*~Raizen~*


​


----------



## Raizen (Nov 17, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Raizen~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Kyon


----------



## Tim (Nov 17, 2010)

*~Jotaro Kujo~*


​


----------



## Tim (Nov 17, 2010)

People. Stop making duplicate requests that you made here at other shops _without notice_.

You can either:

1. If you don't want the request here anymore and can't wait my usual 2-3day time period, then be kind enough to delete the post and/or give me notice.

2. Change the stock and/or tell me that you still want the request and will still rep for it.


I'll be adding this to the OP, momentarily.


----------



## Tim (Nov 17, 2010)

*~Rosie~*


​


----------



## Rosie (Nov 17, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Rosie~*
> 
> 
> ​


Fuck yeah.

You're the best Kyon


----------



## Magic (Nov 17, 2010)

Hello~ ^_^

I would like a senior sized set please :3

Please if Kyon could do it and make it look fabulous with sparkly amazingness. That would be greatly appreciated.

Stock:


thank you and be immensely blessed


----------



## gabies (Nov 17, 2010)

request!
Set ploxxie
Senior Size
Border:dotted

effects like this if you can: 
but with different colors


----------



## Rainney (Nov 19, 2010)

~ Size: 150x150
~ Link: 
~ Length: 5:11~5:13
~ Type: Avatar
~ Border: You choose
~ Notes: 

~ Size: You choose~
~ Link: 
~ Length: 0:57/0:58~1:02
~ Type: Signature
~ Border: You choose
~ Notes: 

Thank you Timmy pek


----------



## Tim (Nov 19, 2010)

*~Laix~*


​


----------



## Tim (Nov 19, 2010)

*~Basilikos~*



​


----------



## Tim (Nov 19, 2010)

*~BlackSmoke~*


​


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 19, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Basilikos~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Thank you.


----------



## Tim (Nov 19, 2010)

*~Gabies~*




​


----------



## gabies (Nov 19, 2010)

OH GOD SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Magic (Nov 19, 2010)

Sugoi Sugoi Kyon!


----------



## Tim (Nov 20, 2010)

*~Rainney~*




​


----------



## Tim (Nov 20, 2010)

No outstanding requests _(aside from that banned guy)_. 

Request now and get it by tonight or tomorrow~


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 20, 2010)

I've got another set request for you, Kyon.

Senior sized

Any border you think looks great is fine

The stock is


----------



## Rainney (Nov 20, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Rainney~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Timmers pek


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2010)

you choose the stock (thoughi feel the boy x boy brothership you wont take xD)






*Spoiler*: __ 









if you choose the first have 

" why the hell are we cosplaying the couple of this series? even though i don't mind " (this part small )

avy on the girl :33


if you choose the second have

" the tension between us is unbearable damn that baka "

avy on both 

if you choose the third have on it

" what is our relationship do you love me do i love you, what are we too each other?  why do i love holding you and keeping you safe?

avy on the both 

dotted white borders 

150x150 and 170x220


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 21, 2010)

For Kyon.

Since the request in the other shop was canceled after a week or so after [Lol Kagura]

Only a sig. Senior size. Effects whichever you want. Same for border. 

Oh yeah, choose whichever you think it's best. It's basically from a different angle 

And please, i ask you [Kyon] and the other workers not to rage if i every 3 days or so hows the request going. I don't mean anything bad, and i don't want to kill you.


EDIT : Shit i always forget the sig


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2010)

Sig off, bro.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2010)

you were saying


----------



## Tim (Nov 21, 2010)

*~Basilikos~*


​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 21, 2010)

I want a lovely set made by the lovely timmers :33

Stock for ava: 
Stock for sig: 

150x150, any other effects you want pek


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 21, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Basilikos~*
> 
> 
> ​


Superb 

Thanks, Kyon.


----------



## Tim (Nov 21, 2010)

*~Kagura~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 21, 2010)

OMG TIMMY I LOVE YOU xD


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 22, 2010)

timmy i love you fucking work WAY TOO  MUCH 

ok umm set 

smexy but cute :33

dotted white borders

150x150 and 170x220 on the girl 

trust me you will enjoy it xD

on sig " If I can't TELL you how i feel then I will SHOW you how i feel.


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> No outstanding requests _(aside from that banned guy)_.
> 
> Request now and get it by tonight or tomorrow~



The banned guy is back now. So can you still do my request?


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 22, 2010)

PEOPLE SIGS


----------



## Tim (Nov 22, 2010)

Yea, no problem banned guy. I'll do it today.


----------



## Tim (Nov 22, 2010)

*~Avalon~*


​


----------



## A Optimistic (Nov 22, 2010)

It's amazing. Thanks a lot. :33


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 22, 2010)

*Request type:* Sigs

*Stock:*



*Size:* 200x200

*Border:* None

*Text:* None


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 22, 2010)

*Avatar Request*

Size: 150x200 and 150x150
Images:


Border: Whatever you see fit

Thanks in advance


----------



## Tim (Nov 23, 2010)

*~Kyōraku~*
​


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 23, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kyōraku~*
> ​



Awesome stuff is awesome

Thanks man. Although i'd like a lil' different version, i am litle picky you know, the yellow in the background, can you change it with black or any darker color like that??

Big thanks.


----------



## Tim (Nov 23, 2010)

Can't. Didn't save it. :/


----------



## Tim (Nov 23, 2010)

*~Porcelain~*


​


----------



## Tim (Nov 23, 2010)

**


----------



## Tim (Nov 23, 2010)

*~Kagura~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 23, 2010)

perfect  

thanks again timmy


----------



## Kyōraku (Nov 24, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> Can't. Didn't save it. :/



Alright man. It is very cool anyway 
Thanks again


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 24, 2010)

Timmers, let's get married


----------



## Tim (Nov 24, 2010)

*~Brandon Heat~*

​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 24, 2010)

Set please :33

~ Type: Transparent Sig + Avy
~ Size: Senior
~ Border: No border for the sig, dotted border for the avy
~ Style: squared (for the avy)
~ Text: none
~ Stock: 
~ Notes: uhm...none.


----------



## Tim (Nov 24, 2010)

*~Desert Butterfly~*


​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 24, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Desert Butterfly~*
> 
> 
> ​



That was fast  
Thanks!


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 24, 2010)

im addicted to your lovely work timmu 

choose a stock 








yeah im stilling trying for the yaoi but its your choice of what stcok you want to use 

if you choose the first 

have on the sig " even if we don't speak or understand each other a lot of times...we always end up enjoining our time together


avy on the girl 

if you choose the second have on it 

" honestly why do i have to buy something for you isn't that your BOYFRIENDS job?"

avy on the girl 

if you choose the 3rd 

when the hell did you get taller then me "

avy on both



150x150 and 170x270

dotted white borders 


its YOUR FAULT I GOT ADDICTED TO THIS DAMN SHOW


----------



## Franky (Nov 24, 2010)

~ Type: Transparent Sig
~ Size: Senior
~ Border: No border
~ Style: trans
~ Text: GHOST TRAINER (all caps, in a fitting font) in the bottom right

~ Type: Avy
~ Size: Senior
~ Border: Whatever you think looks best
~ Style: Square
~ Text: none
~ Note: for this, just leave the background white to match the sig. I want it to be of the Dusknoir (big thing at the top right) and of the boy if it fits.



Also, i wanted to see what you could make of it doing whatever you think looks cool.

~ Type: Sig & Avatar set
~ Size: Senior
~ Border: Whatever you want.
~ Style: Whatever you want.
~ Text: GHOST TRAINER (all caps, in a fitting font) in the bottom right (only on the signature)



I know I just handed you a big workload, but I'll rep and cred.. probably rep again later, too.

kthxbye.:sanji

*Edit:* Although I already have one it is but temporary as I don't have all my brushes back yet, so I know you can do better... (my photoshop had crashed and my friend was borrowing the disc)


----------



## Brandon Heat (Nov 24, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Brandon Heat~*
> 
> ​



Amazing work as usual.


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 25, 2010)

You make great stuff, Kyon. So I've got another request for ya.


Set
Senior Size
Pick any border and any effects that you think work well
Make it sick, bro


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm sorry I'm coming by again... I just saw the new MCR music video for their newest song.. I just had to get a GIF of it... 

Link: 
Time: 0:35~0:43 [or 0:44, whenever he gets done cocking the gun with that serious face XD]
Border: Whatever looks best :3
Any other notes: Take your time, no need to rush


----------



## Tim (Nov 26, 2010)

*~Kagura~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 26, 2010)

soo cute thanks


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 26, 2010)

Stock: 

Just a nice avy and Sig set please.


----------



## kyochi (Nov 26, 2010)

*Type:* 2 avatars 
*Size:* For a senior,  duh  
*Border:* Solid for both 
*Style:* Squared 
*Text:* ''Kyon'' ...no, really, just _Kyo_ on the second one.  


*Spoiler*: _stock 1_ 






 
*Spoiler*: _stock 2_ 






*Notes:* Just make them look suuuper purrty


----------



## `Monster (Nov 26, 2010)

Can I request this;



Cut off the words Harry Potter, leaving the torso and up.
Smooth the edges please, and edit it however you want.
I would like for it to look like the rain is sparkling, and lighten up Dumbledore a little more.
Less dark?
Also, can you make the picture more large?
Like larger than what mine is now? c:

Note; can you send them to me through email?


----------



## Tim (Nov 27, 2010)

*~Franky~*


​


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Franky~*
> 
> 
> ​



Fuck what I did, I love it so~~!!!

THANK YOU!


----------



## Tim (Nov 27, 2010)

*~Basilikos~*


​


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 27, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Basilikos~*
> 
> 
> ​


Awesome sauce, Kyon. 

Your work...it is absolutely:


----------



## Tim (Nov 28, 2010)

*~Porcelain~*


​


----------



## Rosie (Nov 28, 2010)

Kyonnnnn 

Set request~
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Solid
Style: Square
Effects: The usual. Some lights/illuminations. You can add a little color, but nothing too bright.
Text: "Let's keep dancing through life"

Please and thank you~


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 28, 2010)

Kyo-chan, I love it 

I have to spread


----------



## Basilikos (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm becoming a regular customer of yours it would seem. 


Set
You are free to pick the border and visuals as you see fit
Senior Size
Remove the names at the bottom of the image


----------



## Tim (Nov 29, 2010)

*~GeneralFuruichi~*


​


----------



## Tim (Nov 29, 2010)

*~Kyochi~*

​


----------



## kyochi (Nov 29, 2010)

^ Why thank you Kyon.  

Ugh, I'm dying to request again.  ....so I will.  Just gimme a minute.


----------



## BuggytheYonkou (Nov 29, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~GeneralFuruichi~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you so much it is Amazing!


----------



## kyochi (Nov 29, 2010)

*Type:* Two avatars 
*Size:* I dunno, I'm guessing 150x150  
*Link:* 
*Length:* 1) 1:09-1:11 / 2) 1:50-1:52  
*Border:* Solid 

Yeah, I like Willow, ok !!  Leave me alone and chop chop Tim.


----------



## Tim (Nov 30, 2010)

*~`Monster~*


​


----------



## Tim (Nov 30, 2010)

*~Rosie~*


​


----------



## Rosie (Nov 30, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Rosie~*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It looks ah-mazing, as per usual.

Thanks Kyon


----------



## Tim (Nov 30, 2010)

*~Basilikos~*


​


----------



## Porcelain (Nov 30, 2010)

Just a quick avaturd. 



Of the girl, 150x150 plz. Dotted borders.


----------



## Hero (Nov 30, 2010)

Avatar: 

Are you able to make an avatar senior size just like that conan o brian one except with different colors?

Effects: Just like the Conan one except different colors
Borders: Same as Conan
Size: Senior


----------



## Tim (Nov 30, 2010)

*~Kyochi~*

​


----------



## Tim (Nov 30, 2010)

*~Porcelain~*

​


----------



## Tim (Nov 30, 2010)

*~Fireworks~*
​


----------



## Hero (Nov 30, 2010)

OMG I'm so sorry but can you also do a sig ?

Signature: 
Effects: Same effects and make it match please!
Borders: I want like curved and slanted edges


----------



## kyochi (Dec 1, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loool, I didn't even see that you were done, thanks Tim ~


----------



## Soldier (Dec 1, 2010)

Set request~
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Choices please.
Style: Square
Effects: Whatever pleases you, but please keep it relatively simple.

Avatar.
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Something colourful.
Style: Square~
Effects: :3c


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 1, 2010)

Request for just a signature.



Border-solid black and white

Full picture, no effects.


----------



## Tim (Dec 1, 2010)

*~Fireworks~*
​


----------



## Tim (Dec 1, 2010)

*~Soldier~*







*Spoiler*: _Border 2_ 










*Spoiler*: _Border 3_


----------



## Tim (Dec 1, 2010)

*~Sephiroth~*


​


----------



## gabies (Dec 2, 2010)

KYON I WANNA SET 
senior size
stock:
effect: black/green
textn sig, shards of glass
border:dotted


----------



## Soldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Soldier~*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Thank you, once again.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 2, 2010)

*Avatar Request*

Size: 150x200 and 150x150
Images:

Border: Whatever you see fit
Other: No text

Thanks again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2010)

Request for set, 2 signatures.

*Avatar*


Transparent of the characters in the center, no effects.

*Signature 1*


Border-Black and white

Full picture, no effects.

*Signature 2*



Border- changed to black and white

Full picture, no effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rainney (Dec 3, 2010)

Senior size, everything else is up to you 

For sig:

1:36~1:40, and make it fade out at the end?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank joo


----------



## `Monster (Dec 3, 2010)

Kyooooon 

Can I request this stock please;  
As an avatar, can you focus on Tsunades face? Please make Tsunades jewel purple, and her eyes a light brown? Would you be able to lighten the picture and make it look as though the sun is reflecting in the picture? Only make it a light-ish purple and white color? Also have the avatar circular and with dotted edges?

c:
As for like my signature, same thing.
Avatar size is up to you.  I would prefer it to be slightly bigger than the one I have.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 3, 2010)

you didn't even where the first set  

also SIG off


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 4, 2010)

KYON  

? can you do banner sets 

gif inside a pic >_<


----------



## Tim (Dec 4, 2010)

*~Gabies~*


​


----------



## gabies (Dec 4, 2010)

MOTHERFUCKKKINNG HNNNGGGHHH 
edit: 24d


----------



## Tim (Dec 4, 2010)

*~Brandon Heat~*

​


----------



## Angel (Dec 4, 2010)

Avy please 

Senior sized.
No text.
Anything you want to do is fine by me.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 4, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Brandon Heat~*
> 
> ​



Oh Kyon, your my new best friend. :33

Will rep when 24 hour rep hold is up.


----------



## Flame Emperor (Dec 4, 2010)

*Requesting Avatars*

*Stock* - [] - avys of the 3 guys at the top
*Size* - Senior
*Effects* - I'd appreciate it if you could do 2 of each guy, with a variety of effects if it's not too much trouble.  
*Border* - Thin Black Border

Thank you.


----------



## Tim (Dec 4, 2010)

*~Sephiroth~*








*Spoiler*: _alternate_


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 4, 2010)

*Request: Avatars
Size: Senior member sizes
Stock: **
Additional notes: You can edit/alter the image to your liking (if you think it's better) before making the avys to have a better set. Whatever's best in your opinion would be nice to share. Otherwise a few avatars would be appreciated themselves. 
*
*Thanks! :33*


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 4, 2010)

Kyon - haven't been here in a min ~

*Set*
*Size:* Senior [150x150 & 150x200 if possible]
*Border:*Like so:




*Effects:* whatever you want, just stray away from gray, pink, green or purple.

Thanks ~


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 4, 2010)

On the avatar can I get the full bodies into it please?

Also I forgot to request the words removed from the signature, though that should be simple enough.


----------



## Tim (Dec 5, 2010)

*~Rainney~*


​


----------



## Rainney (Dec 5, 2010)

Thank you so much Timberly pek


----------



## Tim (Dec 5, 2010)

*~Ryuji Yamazaki~*
​


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 6, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Ryuji Yamazaki~*
> ​



Thank you.


----------



## Tim (Dec 6, 2010)

*~`Monster~*


​


----------



## Tim (Dec 6, 2010)

*~Angel~*
​


----------



## Tim (Dec 6, 2010)

*~Flame Emperor~*


​


----------



## Tim (Dec 6, 2010)

*~Cookies~*

​


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 6, 2010)

A request, please.


Set
Senior Size
Border and visuals are your choice


----------



## Tim (Dec 6, 2010)

*~Milkshake 1~*

​


----------



## Tim (Dec 6, 2010)

*~Milkshake 2~*



​


----------



## Kyousuke (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot. pek

+reps


----------



## Milkshake (Dec 6, 2010)

*sniff*

IT'S SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PRETTY OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!

how can something be so shiny and pretty

omg omg

Kyon 

THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH

mega rep :33


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 6, 2010)

Do what you like, I'll love it, I'm sure.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 8, 2010)

*Type:* Gif avatars (3)   
*Size:* Senior  
*Border:* Solid for all three* -_-  
*Stock:* 
*Time(s):* *1.* 1:06 - 1:08 *2.* 1:16 - 1:19 *3.* 1:20 - 1:23 

Please and thank you, Tim ~


----------



## Rainney (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Timmers  Would you be able to make me a gif from a file instead of a youtube video? I can't find it on youtube but I know where you could download it 

Edit:
Time: 1:49~1:50 for the avatar / 2:44~2:46 for sig
Size: Senior / you pick
Border: You pick for both
Other: Fade at the end for both :33

Thanks Timmers pek


----------



## Angel (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks, I love it


----------



## H a r u (Dec 9, 2010)

~ Type: Sig
~ Size: 250 x 150px
~ Border: Simple black 1 px border
~ Style: n/a
~ Text: no text
~ Stock: 
~ Time: 0:08 - 0:13?

That's all, and thanks in advance


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 9, 2010)

^ Sig off :sweat


----------



## H a r u (Dec 9, 2010)

Porcelain said:


> ^ Sig off :sweat



Woops, I forgot. ^-^


----------



## Tim (Dec 10, 2010)

*~Basilikos~*


​


----------



## Tim (Dec 10, 2010)

*~Porcelain~*


​


----------



## Tim (Dec 10, 2010)

*~Kagura~*




​


----------



## Tim (Dec 10, 2010)

*~Kyochi~*
​


----------



## Tim (Dec 10, 2010)

H a r u said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry. 600 post requirement. Feel free to come back whenever you meet the requirement.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 10, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kyochi~*
> ​



Why you so awesome ?


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 10, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Porcelain~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you, onii-chan 

And I have to spread


----------



## Tim (Dec 10, 2010)

*~Rainney~*


​


----------



## Rainney (Dec 10, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Rainney~*
> 
> 
> ​


sdsfdjk thank you so much pek Wearing it now


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 10, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG I LOVE YOU


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 10, 2010)

I would like to request a regular 2 signature and gif avatar.

*Avatar*


Would like the 3 panels made into a gif.

Border-Black and white

*Signature*
Stock-

Border-black and white

no effects

*Signature 2*

Stock-

Border-black and white

no effects

Thanks in advance Kyon.


----------



## H a r u (Dec 10, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> Sorry. 600 post requirement. Feel free to come back whenever you meet the requirement.




Aww...

Okay, I'll come back when I get there. ^-^


----------



## Raizen (Dec 10, 2010)

Type: Set
Size: 150x150 and 150x200
Border: White with a black dotted border
Style: Squared
Effects: Whatever you think would look nice 
Stock:


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 10, 2010)

I want an Avatar from this:


I want a sig from this:


I know the avatar render is not that good but I want the avi to be able to see the 2 eyes and his face so ya. Thx 

For the borders do what you think is nice and let your creativity flow.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 10, 2010)

VampireKnights said:


> I want an Avatar from this:
> 
> 
> I want a sig from this:
> ...



you need 600 posts to request here


----------



## Death Note (Dec 11, 2010)

~ *Type:* Set.
~ *Size:* (Avatar) 150x200 (Signature) Whatever size that is possible with that image
~ *Border:* Ummm....dotted border or whatever you think looks good.
~ *Style:* Squared
~ *Text:* None
~ *Stock:*
~ *Notes:* Just do whatever you have to do to make it look awesome  And is it alright if I use this on another forum? Will credit in sig w/ link to your profile on this forum.


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 11, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Basilikos~*
> 
> 
> ​


Thanks, Kyon.


----------



## God (Dec 11, 2010)

Great shop here  I would like a gif avy/sig, please.

*Size:* Senior.
*Link:* 
*Length:* [0:13 -0:22]
*Type:* Sig.
*Border:* Anything.

*Size:* Senior.
*Link:* 
*Length:* [0:42 -0:46]
*Type:* Avatar.
*Border:* Matching.

Thanks, bro


----------



## Tim (Dec 12, 2010)

*~Sephiroth~*




​


----------



## Tim (Dec 12, 2010)

*~Raizen~*


​


----------



## Hero (Dec 12, 2010)

For kyon.
Same thing you did for my last avatar but of course make the colors match. I want the lettering(Why U Mad Though?) to stay however. Can you make the background white and dark blue (not too dark)?
Size: SENIOR
Border: White


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 13, 2010)

Kyooon  set please!

Type: Transparent Sig + Avy
Size: Senior
Border: dotted
Style: squared
Stock: 

thanks!


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 13, 2010)

I figure it's time for me to request my Christmas set. 


Set
Senior sized
If you see it fitting, you may change the look (font, color, etc) and location of the words "Merry Christmas" on the picture if you like
The border and other visuals are whatever you choose


----------



## Tim (Dec 13, 2010)

*~Death Note~*


​


----------



## Tim (Dec 13, 2010)

*~Cubey~*


​


----------



## God (Dec 13, 2010)

Quick and quality. Awesome


----------



## Death Note (Dec 14, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Death Note~*
> 
> 
> ​



Oh my god, that is perfect. Thank you!


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Raizen~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Kyon


----------



## Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*~Fireworks~*
​


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2010)

Please feel free not to take this request for while.

*Avatar*



Border- black and white

no effects

*Signature 1*



Border- black and white

Would like the kanji removed from the picture if possible, no effects.

*Signature 2*



Border-black and white

Kanji removed, no effects.

Thanks in advance Kyon.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 16, 2010)

Request:siggy
size:415x240 or smt more small
stock: 
text: no text 
please make it beautiful ^^


----------



## Tim (Dec 16, 2010)

*~Desert Butterfly~*


​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 16, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> *~Desert Butterfly~*



 thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Tim (Dec 17, 2010)

*~Basilikos~*


​


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 17, 2010)

Kyon, would you mind finding the stock if I requested an ava or two?


----------



## Tim (Dec 17, 2010)

No problem. :3


----------



## Tim (Dec 17, 2010)

*~Kagura~*




​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 17, 2010)

thanks kyon


----------



## kyochi (Dec 17, 2010)

*Type:* Avatar 
*Size:* 150x150 
*Border:* None 
*Style:* Squared  
*Text:* ''Cin'' 
*Stock:* 
*Notes:* Make it look pretty, of course.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2010)

ohhhh, okay. Now I see. I thought you were talking to someone else. D'oh 

Anyway, I would like some avas of Park Jung Su and Lee Ki Kwang


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 18, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Basilikos~*
> 
> 
> ​


Excellent. 

Thanks, Kyon. :33


----------



## Tim (Dec 18, 2010)

*~Sephiroth~*




​


----------



## Tim (Dec 18, 2010)

*~ღMomoღ~*
​


----------



## Tim (Dec 18, 2010)

*~Kyochi~*
​


----------



## Tim (Dec 18, 2010)

*~Laymond Ra~*


​


----------



## kyochi (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you Kyon.  Must spread.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Laymond Ra~*
> 
> 
> ​



OMG pek

Thank you SO MUCH <33


----------



## Tim (Dec 19, 2010)

No outstanding requests. Next 2-3 requests get done within 12 hours of posting, or your money back guaranteed.


----------



## -Shen- (Dec 19, 2010)

When will my request be done ?


----------



## Tim (Dec 19, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> ~ *600 posts* are required to request.​





Sorry. Feel free to come back, afterward.


----------



## Tim (Dec 20, 2010)

*~Kagura~*




​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 20, 2010)

OMG soooo cute (i am such as kanako fan xD)


im 24d will rep tomorrow


----------



## Tim (Dec 20, 2010)

Cool. No problem.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Dec 20, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~ღMomoღ~*
> ​


thank u great ^^ repped


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 22, 2010)

Another request, please. Though I will wait to wear this next set until after Christmas.


Set 
Remove the words on the image and the logo in the lower left corner
Senior Size
All other visuals and borders are your choice


----------



## Tim (Dec 22, 2010)

*~Basilikos~*


​


----------



## Tim (Dec 22, 2010)

Still offering to get requests done within 12 hours until the holidays. Or asap, if I'm sleep/gone during that time.




ღMomoღ said:


> thank u great ^^ repped



No problem. :33


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 22, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Basilikos~*
> 
> 
> ​



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 22, 2010)

It's time for a Christmas set :33

Type: set/transparency
Size: senior
Stock: 
Borders: dotted
Effects: just transparency sig + avy

Thanks!


----------



## Tim (Dec 22, 2010)

*~Desert Butterfly~*


​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Dec 22, 2010)

^ Many thanks!!


----------



## Tim (Dec 22, 2010)

You're welcome. :3


----------



## Hero (Dec 24, 2010)

I want these for avatars just use that links. I want them made just like the others, with the colors red and white.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 24, 2010)

Christmas set. 

Type: Set.
Size: Junior and senior.
Border: Dotted white.
Style: Squared.
Text: With this, we'll always be together...
Stock: 
Notes: Just make it cute. Oh and I would like two signatures, one with the text and one without, please.


----------



## Tim (Dec 24, 2010)

*~Fireworks~*

​


----------



## Tim (Dec 24, 2010)

*~Aiku~*




​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 24, 2010)

This is reserved for later use, oniichan.

Will fill out the request thingy-mah bobber when I find I decent stock. kthnxbai


----------



## Aiku (Dec 24, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Aiku~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## Tim (Dec 24, 2010)

Aiku said:


> Thank you very much.



You're welcome. :33


----------



## God (Dec 25, 2010)

Since your last set impressed me so much, I would like another gif avy/sig, please 

*Size:* Senior.
*Link:* 
*Length:* [1:35 - 1:39]
*Type:* Avatar.
*Border:* Anything.

*Size:* Senior.
*Link:* 
*Length:* [5:07 - 5:17]
*Type:* Sig.
*Border:* Matching.

Thanks, bro


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Dec 26, 2010)

Kakashi Set.

Size/Image: You can choose
Signature text: Kakashi Hatake

Thanks.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 26, 2010)

Type: Set.
Size: Junior and senior
Border:
Stock: 

Effects are your choice


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 26, 2010)

Okies, I want two GIF avatars, timmers :33 Remember I reserved a spot, right? 

~Link: 
~Avatar: 150x150, time: 0:05 - 0:10
~2nd Avatar: 1500x150 Time: 2:09 - 2:13.
~Border: Dotted, dashed, whatever border you want.
~Anything else?: Take yo' time, fool. 

Sankyuu in advance ~


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 26, 2010)

I hope you had a very Merry Christmas, Kyon. :33

I just can't stop finding badass stock for sets all over the place.  Danbooru FTW. :33 Anyway, this request has you making two different versions of a set for me.

*Version 1*


Set
Senior size
Pick whatever visuals and borders you see fitting


*Version 2*


Set
Senior size
*No other additional visual changes* to the stock other than a new border of your choosing.
Same stock as version 1


----------



## Soldier (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd like a set, Kyooon~
Size: Senior
Border: Whatever you feel like adding.
Stock: 
Text: Add some if you want to


----------



## Tim (Dec 27, 2010)

*~Cubey~*




​


----------



## God (Dec 27, 2010)

How do you get shit done so fast 

Best set shop by far


----------



## Rosie (Dec 27, 2010)

Kyon  I haven't been here in forever. I bring a set request for you~

Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square
Style: Dotted
Effects: Nothing too much, something badass and cool.
Text: "...in company of bad friends"
I don't really care who the avie is. You can give me all three or pick two you like.

Please and thank you!


----------



## Tim (Dec 27, 2010)

Cubey said:


> How do you get shit done so fast
> 
> Best set shop by far



Thanks.


----------



## Tim (Dec 27, 2010)

*~Kakashi Hatake~*


​


----------



## Tim (Dec 30, 2010)

Just letting visitors/requesters know that I'm trying to get over the flu, at the moment. That's why I haven't been doing any requests. I should be well soon, hopefully.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 30, 2010)

Get well soon, Kyon.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 30, 2010)

*Gif *

*Size:* 150x150

*Link:* 

*Length:* Start+Stop time. [ 3:35-3:37]

*Type:*  Avatar

*Border:* square with thick black borders if you can

 Notes: i want quality over size


----------



## Tim (Dec 31, 2010)

*~Porcelain~*
​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Porcelain~*
> ​



This is wonderful 

Will use at a later time


----------



## Tim (Dec 31, 2010)

*~Raptor Diego~*


​


----------



## Porcelain (Dec 31, 2010)

> you must spread some reputation around before giving it to Kyon again


----------



## Tim (Dec 31, 2010)

Take your time.


----------



## Tim (Dec 31, 2010)

*~Basilikos~*





*Spoiler*: _No Effects_


----------



## Tim (Dec 31, 2010)

*~Rosie~*


​


----------



## Rosie (Dec 31, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Rosie~*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


It looks so cool! Thanks Kyon!


----------



## santanico (Dec 31, 2010)

hey kyon
Can you make this into a 150 x 200 avatar?

please thanks


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2010)

i just want 170x220 avys out of these 











rin ONLY dotted white borders make them badass

on each have SNP's Rocker


try to included the guitar >_<


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 31, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Raptor Diego~*
> 
> 
> ​



great job thank you


----------



## Basilikos (Dec 31, 2010)

Kyοn said:


> *~Basilikos~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hustler's ambition (Dec 31, 2010)

Okay...I'll admit that I was a bit skeptical when I saw the opening pic in the OP, but since you have a nice package I'll make a request.

I would like a senior set for 2011 out of this:

[sp][/sp]

Do whatever you're inspired to do, just make it seXXXy.

I would also like a senior avatar of Julia's ass, plox?


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 1, 2011)

I would like some avatars of Kim Ryeowook and Kim Jong Woon please <3


----------



## Tim (Jan 1, 2011)

*~Soldier~*


​


----------



## Tim (Jan 1, 2011)

*~Al-Yasa~*
​


----------



## Tim (Jan 1, 2011)

*~Starr~*
​


----------



## Tim (Jan 1, 2011)

*~Kagura~*
​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 1, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> ​



OMG I LOVE YOU SOO BADASS SOO BADASS  

will wear at snp soon :33

Thanks sooo MUCH TIMMY


----------



## Aiku (Jan 1, 2011)

Type: Set.
Size: Junior and senior.
Border: Dotted white.
Style: Squared.
Text: Happy New Year!
Stock:
Notes: I would like two avatars. One of Sasuke and one of Naruto. 
And make it beautiful. 

I would also like two signatures. One with the text and one without, please.


----------



## santanico (Jan 1, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Starr~*
> ​



nice, thank you :33


----------



## Soldier (Jan 1, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Soldier~*
> 
> 
> ​



H-Hnnnggg~ <3
Thanks a million, Kyo.


----------



## jux (Jan 1, 2011)

Could I get a sig out of this with a dotty border? 
And the words: "Welcome to the city"
Effects are up to you :33
thanks Kyon!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 2, 2011)

set make it sweet and cute change the background

avy on rin and rinto guy on the right 170x220 and 150x150 each

on it " who to chose who to love that is my dilemma but also my pleasure   

stock



will rep you twice


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2011)

Request for gif set.



*Avatar*

7:51-7:54 

Border-Black and white

*Signature*

8:20-8:30

Border-black and white

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim (Jan 3, 2011)

*~Nesha~*


​


----------



## Tim (Jan 3, 2011)

*~Laymond Ra~*

​


----------



## hustler's ambition (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks dear pek


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 3, 2011)

A request, good sir.


Set
Senior size
Any visuals and borders you want
Remove the name at the lower right of the image


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 4, 2011)

Set time 

Stock for sig: 
Stock for avy: 
Borders: dotted
Effects: make it simple but cute 

thanks!


----------



## Tim (Jan 4, 2011)

*~Aiku~*





​


----------



## Tim (Jan 4, 2011)

*~Kagura~*



​


----------



## Tim (Jan 4, 2011)

*~Sephiroth~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 4, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



i love you


----------



## Aiku (Jan 5, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Aiku~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. It looks great. 

Will wear soon.


----------



## Tim (Jan 7, 2011)

*~Basilikos~*


​


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 7, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Basilikos~*
> 
> 
> ​


You da man, Kyon.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2011)

man  im addicted to your damn sets 

make it adorable OK  

dotted white borders

150x150 and 170x220



cut out the words at the top 

on it have "why must you be so Reckless "

avy on the brown haired girl 

also if you can extra 170x220 avy

dotted white borders 



focus on both of them 

on it have SnP's Rocker

will love you and rep you


----------



## Lupin (Jan 7, 2011)

S'up bro. Found a new anime to watch . Requesting a gif.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Link: 
Avatar: 1:09~1:12 (The running part, you can sacrifice some time if it doesn't loop well. I just want it to look good while looping.)
Signature: 0:51~0:59 (From the hands part to the transformation)

Do whatever you want with the rest. But listen to the OP man, it's ClariS after all. Hell, you can even watch the anime. For signature, it's okay to sacrifice size for quality.


----------



## Tim (Jan 7, 2011)

*~Desert Butterfly~*


​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 7, 2011)

So cute!!
Thank you Kyon!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jan 8, 2011)

Signature Request.

7 swordsman of the mist. (from the manga)

Normal size.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 8, 2011)

A request, please.


Set
Senior size
Any visuals and border you choose


----------



## Tim (Jan 9, 2011)

*~Kagura~*


​


----------



## Tim (Jan 9, 2011)

*~Ice~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 9, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> ​



OMG SOOOO PRETTY THANKS KYON


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 9, 2011)

GIF set. :33

Please take your time, I have alot of other sets to wear nii-chan. :3

Link for signature: 
Link for avatar: 
Avatar: 150x150
Signature: 267x150
Time - Avatar: 0:31 - :35
Time - Signature: 0:04 - 0:12, right when the girl drags the boy away. [Can you somehow get rid of the subtitles? Or just crop it differently?]
Border: black, white, black.

Sorry if I made it complicated ><


----------



## jux (Jan 10, 2011)

jux said:


> Could I get a sig out of this with a dotty border?
> And the words: "Welcome to the city"
> Effects are up to you :33
> thanks Kyon!


----------



## Tim (Jan 10, 2011)

*~jux~*
​


----------



## Tim (Jan 10, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Signature Request.
> 
> 7 swordsman of the mist. (from the manga)
> 
> ...



Don't know if I can do this. Don't really know what that is and can't find stock for it, easily.


----------



## valerian (Jan 11, 2011)

Size: Senior
Link: 
Length: Avatar - 3:52/3 - 3:56 Sig - 4:08 - 4:17
Type: Set
Border:


----------



## Tim (Jan 11, 2011)

*~Basilikos~*


​


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 11, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Basilikos~*
> 
> 
> ​


Outstanding job.


----------



## Tim (Jan 11, 2011)

*~Porcelain~*


​


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 11, 2011)

I love it ... aww, I put the wrong time down for the ava  ... I'll take it though : )

I put 0:31 - 0:35 instead of [what I originally wanted] 1:31 - 1:35 xD


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 11, 2011)

hoshi-

i gotta request again here

it's been so long, i just don't even-

*reserving*


----------



## Tim (Jan 11, 2011)

Porcelain said:


> I love it ... aww, I put the wrong time down for the ava  ... I'll take it though : )
> 
> I put 0:31 - 0:35 instead of [what I originally wanted] 1:31 - 1:35 xD


----------



## Vice (Jan 11, 2011)

Type: Sig
Size: Junior
Border: Anything but dotted
Style: Open
Text: N/A
Stock: 
Notes: Be creative. Design and effects are up to you


----------



## Damaris (Jan 12, 2011)

*type:* avatars
*size:* senior
*border:* up to you 
*text: *nope
*stock:* 
*notes:*i know it says 3 so pick whichever 3 inspire you  i feel like i'm home~


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2011)

yo kyon
Can you resize this to a 150 x 200 ava por favor?

No border, whatever looks best


----------



## Mαri (Jan 12, 2011)

Okay, back. 




Type: Set
Size: Senior
Style: Square
Text: "Child of magic" in the signature.
Border: Dotted
Notes: Just do whatever looks good.

Thank you :33


----------



## Porcelain (Jan 12, 2011)

Y-you didn't have to... 

Thank you, onii <3


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 12, 2011)

Kyon~
*Senior*


*Border:*White with dotted borders 
*Ex:*

*Text:* "Krives are a girl's best friend" on the sig
*Effects:* nothing too bright and colorful. kinda badass-feeling.
*Etc:* 'edgy, rough looking text' since it's dark-themed. eh, one avy of the sig stock too? 

Work your magic as always, Kyon <3


----------



## santanico (Jan 12, 2011)

Starr said:


> yo kyon
> Can you resize this to a 150 x 200 ava por favor?
> 
> No border, whatever looks best



hey I wanted to add one more request 

150 x 200
borderless
0:56 - 0:58

can you give me one with the guy and then one without him? just loop it i guess.
thank you


----------



## jux (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey Kyon <3

Could I get a sig made out of this:  
Words: Dreams to life
Dotty border as well
Effects are up to you, but could you up a bit of a golden wash over it if it works nicely (like you did with my current sig)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tim (Jan 13, 2011)

*~Jotaro Kujo~*


​


----------



## Tim (Jan 13, 2011)

*~Vile~*


​


----------



## Vice (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 13, 2011)

Avatar size: 125 x 125

Sig size: Max limit

For the sig, emphasis on the spider insignia. Avatar, on Parker's face.

Border, preferably rounded, on both avi and sig, and could you give it a really cryptic and dark style/feel, without altering the main colors of red and blue?

Rep and cred will be given. Please.


----------



## Ghai (Jan 13, 2011)

Can you make me a set Kyon?

Stock: 

Avatar size: 150 x 150 

Border for the set: 

Effects are up to you.


----------



## Tim (Jan 13, 2011)

*~Starr~*

​


----------



## Tim (Jan 13, 2011)

SS2 Son Gohan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



600 post requirement.


----------



## santanico (Jan 13, 2011)

I actually wanted the guy included 
if it takes up too much space or looked funny that's okay.

thanks kyon


----------



## santanico (Jan 13, 2011)

your ah-mazing.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for the avatar.. now I have a request for a signature.

~ Type: Sig
~ Size: longerthan it is tall. standard sig. I don't care really.
~ Border: None, please
~ Text: My username
~ Stock: Like an ink-theme. Think a splatter that got smudged to the left across the sig. or its supposed to be dripping down and its actually dripping left. Put my username in the largest part of the splat/drip if you could
~ Notes: transparent if you could. Only blacks and grays like my avatar, like real ink. Hopefully the larger part of the splatter/drip could be on the right side of the sig, and the smaller part(s) going towards the left with my username in the middle(fairly small but not minuscule) of the larger part. Repped already, thanks in advanced for your efforts!


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 13, 2011)

sig off dude 

set 

the stock of your current  avy 

avy size 170x220 and 150x150

on sig " you must be careful with the cute ones"


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 14, 2011)

A request 

*Part 1*

Set
Senior size
Visual effects and borders are yours to choose
Remove the boxes and words at the top of the picture
Remove the words and numbers on the lower left of the picture


*Part 2*
Same as part 1 but no visual effects


----------



## Tim (Jan 15, 2011)

*~Milkshake~*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 15, 2011)

I knew you'd make me proud  As always, that's just amazing pek

Thank you so much Kyon <3 I'll wear it after my hiatus.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2011)

Request for set.

*Avatar*



4:51

I want a loop of the mecha with his arms together glowing

Border-Black and white

*Signature*



Border-Black and white

No effects.


----------



## Tim (Jan 17, 2011)

*~Damaris~*


​


----------



## Tim (Jan 17, 2011)

*~Mαri~*


​


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jan 17, 2011)

Requesting a GIF!
Size: Ehm...whatever size you think would look best.
Link: 
Length: 4:18-4:22
Type: Signature
Border: Dotted


----------



## Mαri (Jan 17, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Mαri~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you  .


----------



## Tim (Jan 18, 2011)

*~jux~*
​


----------



## Tim (Jan 18, 2011)

*~Stunna~*


​


----------



## santanico (Jan 18, 2011)

yo kyon 

avatar ; 150 x 200

description: nothing fancy, just simple and pretty :33

thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim (Jan 18, 2011)

*~Avalon~*


​


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 18, 2011)

Fucking amazing, thanks a lot man. I will rep and link your shop in my sig shortly.


----------



## Tim (Jan 18, 2011)

*~Ech?~*
​


----------



## Tim (Jan 18, 2011)

*~Kagura~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 18, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> ​



OMG KANAKO IS SOOO ADORABLE 

thanks soo much


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 18, 2011)

damn, that's awesome

just sayin

oh yea

and uh,

is it okay if i request again

it ain't a set, it's a tiny weeny banner but uh, i just 

love you so


----------



## Tim (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you. 

And of course.


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 18, 2011)

mkay
banner for FC

Text: Anime Moments
Something cute, not too much, it's such a lil screenshot
Border: Rounded.

Luv Ya <3


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 18, 2011)

posted


----------



## Tim (Jan 19, 2011)

*~Basilikos~*


*Spoiler*: _1_ 










*Spoiler*: _2_


----------



## Tim (Jan 19, 2011)

*~Sephiroth~*


​


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 19, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Basilikos~*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _1_
> ...


----------



## Tim (Jan 19, 2011)

*~JHxXBadRomanceXxJH~*
​


----------



## Hαnnαh (Jan 19, 2011)

Fffffffffff- I love you. And I can spam the world up and get those 600 posts. I can't blame you for not paying attention, a lot of people get too caught up in my awesome to notice these details. :ho


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 20, 2011)

is going to wear your set soon but kyon 




umm timmu just a set 

150x150 and 170x220 avy on Eila ) fox girl and both

dotted white borders



on sig have " I want to be the one that protects you " 
I WILL REP YOU TWICE KYON


----------



## Shagia Frost (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm tempting to make a request ,but do you make gif out of only 1 image (ava or Sig)?


----------



## Tim (Jan 21, 2011)

Don't really know what you mean.


----------



## Tim (Jan 22, 2011)

*~Starr~*
​


----------



## Tim (Jan 22, 2011)

*~Milkshake~*
​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 22, 2011)

Excellente ~  Love youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## santanico (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Damaris (Jan 22, 2011)

type: gif avatar 
stock:  (i'm sorry for the quality. i've searched everywhere and this was the best i could find.)
time: 3:19-3:21 or puyol kissing the armband after dat goal 
size: senior
border: standard


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 23, 2011)

i edit my request


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 24, 2011)

It's nigh time my sets paid homage to Fire Emblem. 


Set
Senior Size
Make this a transparency, please


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 24, 2011)

*Avatar Request*

Size: 150x200 and 150x150
Images:  

Border: Whatever you see fit.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim (Jan 25, 2011)

_Just a note: I know I'm being slow, but classes just started back up and <insert more excuses>. I'll get back on a roll, soon._


----------



## Tim (Jan 26, 2011)

*~Kagura~*



​


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 26, 2011)

ohhh dear god i LOVE YOU


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 26, 2011)

Type: Sig
~ Size: 500x400
~ Border: no border plz.
~ Style: squared
~ Text: If you want any.
~ Stock: 
~ Notes: make it similar to your first example but less smudging involved please. Make it flow :3 NOTE THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT: Remove the text on the top left corner in the sig too please :3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2011)

Request for set

*Avatar*


Stock-Black and White

No effects

*
Signature*


*Signature 2*



Border-Black and white

No effects.

Thanks Kyon.


----------



## Tim (Jan 27, 2011)

*~Damaris~*
​


----------



## Le Pirate (Jan 27, 2011)

~ Type: Avatar
~ Size: 170x170
~ Border: Whatever looks best
~ Style: Square
~ Text: Talento de Barrio
~ Stock: 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lupin (Jan 27, 2011)

Next GIF set I talked to you about~


*Spoiler*: __ 






Avvy: 0:50~0:54 (From the landing to the chainsaw cat guy)
Sig: 1:16~1:22 (Hand to hat part)




Do whatever you like. You should watch it too btw  OP is awesome.


----------



## Tim (Jan 30, 2011)

*~Basilikos~*


​


----------



## Tim (Jan 30, 2011)

*~Brandon Heat~*

​


----------



## Milkshake (Jan 30, 2011)

Kyoooon -sama-senpai-chama-kyun-desu ~

Can I has two banners (for FC) requesties, thanks~



*Spoiler*: _Banner1_ 







Text: Manga Moments


Text: The Members

Thanks ~


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 30, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Brandon Heat~*
> 
> ​



Thank you.

Love your work.


----------



## Basilikos (Jan 30, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Basilikos~*
> 
> 
> ​


Excellent, thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 30, 2011)

set 
170x220 and 150x150


a dark feel to it

avy



sig


on it " to prevent you from making this grave mistake is my life's goal"

dotted white borders


----------



## Mαri (Jan 30, 2011)

The girl on the left :33


type: set
size: senior
border: dotted
style: squared
notes: do whatever looks right


----------



## Tim (Jan 30, 2011)

*~Esp?ritudePantera~*
​


----------



## Tim (Jan 30, 2011)

*~Sephiroth~*




​


----------



## Tim (Jan 30, 2011)

*~Hondo Pirate~*
​


----------



## Tim (Jan 30, 2011)

*~Ice~*


​


----------



## Le Pirate (Feb 1, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Hondo Pirate~*
> ​



Thanks man, repped.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 1, 2011)

Set request :33

Size: senior
Stock for avy: 
Stock for sig: 
Borders: rounded
Text: "Yandere siblings"
Effects: just resizing ^^


----------



## Tim (Feb 4, 2011)

*~Milkshake~*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 4, 2011)

:33 :33 :33 pek i was wondering about you~

but this is great, just great  Thank you!


----------



## Tim (Feb 5, 2011)

*~Kagura~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you  

but where is the 170x220.....>_>


----------



## Tim (Feb 5, 2011)

It's there. Quote if you have to.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks my internet is soo fucked up


----------



## Rosie (Feb 5, 2011)

I haven't been here in awhile 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Size: Senior
Border: Square
Style: Dotted
Effects: I'm actually not sure, but I'm think along the lines of "awesome, powerful, victory"
No text

Thanks Kyon


----------



## Naked (Feb 5, 2011)

*Request:* Avs
*Stock:*


*Border:* Up to you
*Size:* Senior
*Effects:* Up to you

Thanks.


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 6, 2011)

Request

*Part 1*


Set
Senior size
You choose the visuals and borders


*Part 2*
Same as part 1, just no visual effects


----------



## Pyro (Feb 8, 2011)

*Request:*


Set
Senior size
You choose the visuals and borders
However, I would like it if you could place the name Pyro somewhere on the sig.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 8, 2011)

*Avatar Request*

Size: 150x200 and 150x150
Images: 
Border: Whatever you see fit.

Work your magic.


----------



## God (Feb 8, 2011)

It's been so long since I came here, and your sets are the best so far 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Size:* Senior.
*Link:* 
*Length:* [0:15 - 0:18]
*Type:* Avatar.
*Border:* Anything.

*Size:* Senior.
*Link:* 
*Length:* [1:07 - 1:16]
*Type:* Sig.
*Border:* Matching.




Thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Tim (Feb 9, 2011)

*~Mαri~*


​


----------



## Tim (Feb 9, 2011)

*~Desert Butterfly~*


​


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Feb 9, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Desert Butterfly~*
> 
> 
> ​



So much awesomeness


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 9, 2011)

Kyon ~ 

*Request:* Gif Avatar
*Size:* Senior
*Link:* 
*Border:* Dotted or white
*Timing:* 8:05-8:20 (Kairi appears, they run, she jumps and pwns)

*Request:* Gif Sig
*Size:* Senior
*Link:*
*Border:* Dotted or white
*Timing:* 0:38-0:45 (Kairi's backflip, and then Kairi-Rikku double team)


----------



## Tim (Feb 9, 2011)

*~Naked Snacks!~*

​


----------



## Mαri (Feb 9, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Mαri~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thank you


----------



## Naked (Feb 9, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Naked Snacks!~*
> 
> ​



Thanks Kyon.


----------



## Tim (Feb 9, 2011)

*~Rosie~*


​


----------



## Tim (Feb 9, 2011)

Desert Butterfly said:


> So much awesomeness





Mαri said:


> Thank you





Naked Snacks! said:


> Thanks Kyon.



You're welcome guys. Thanks for waiting.


----------



## santanico (Feb 9, 2011)

hey kyon, can you do something with this?

Anything will do, 150 x 200


----------



## Rosie (Feb 9, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Rosie~*
> 
> 
> ​


I have shivers cause this is so damn sexy. Thanks Kyon


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 10, 2011)

~ Type: Set
~ Size: Senior size
~ Border: Small black line with a bit wider white inside? Im sure you know what I mean D:
~ Style: Normal
~ Text: Naah
~ Stock: 
~ Notes:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 11, 2011)

set
stock- 

senior

text- Kilik

thanks


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2011)

Request for set

*Avatar*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Border-Black and white

No effects

*Signature*



*Signature 2*



*Signature 3*



Just need some borders around them.

Border-black and white

No effects.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tim (Feb 13, 2011)

*~Basilikos~*




​


----------



## Tim (Feb 13, 2011)

*~Pyro~*


​


----------



## Tim (Feb 13, 2011)

*~Sephiroth~*


​


----------



## Tim (Feb 13, 2011)

*~Starr~*
​


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 13, 2011)

Type: Avatar of his face. 
Size: 150x150
Images: 
Effect: It would be great if you could make it like a old wanted poster like this:

*Spoiler*: __ 




The name of the character is Gokaiblack if you are wondering what his name is.



Border: whatever looks good.


----------



## Tim (Feb 13, 2011)

*~Cubey~*


​


----------



## Tim (Feb 13, 2011)

*~Brandon Heat~*
​


----------



## Tim (Feb 13, 2011)

Did some catching up. Jumped around a bit, but I'll start going in order, again. Will do my next batch tomorrow or the next day.

Next:
_Milkshake
Kirsty
Nova
Eunectes_


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 13, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Brandon Heat~*
> ​



Kyon, your work is worth the wait. 

Will rep after 24 hour.


----------



## God (Feb 13, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Cubey~*
> 
> 
> ​



How can I please you and your every will?


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 13, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> Kyon ~
> 
> *Request:* Gif Avatar
> *Size:* Senior
> ...



Edited w/ different link & slightly different timings.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 13, 2011)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Border: Dotted
Style: Whatever you like 
Notes: None


----------



## Basilikos (Feb 14, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Basilikos~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, good sir. 

EDIT: I need to spread rep. I'll rep you later.


----------



## Tim (Feb 15, 2011)

*~Milkshake~*


​


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 15, 2011)

Kyon, my one tru blue love  :33 Thank chuuuuuu  worth the wait! <3


----------



## Tim (Feb 15, 2011)

*~Kirsty~*


​


----------



## Rosie (Feb 15, 2011)

Kyon 

Request: Set
Stock: 
Border: Square
Style: Dotted
Effects: Badass
Text: "What are bad friends for?"

Thanks!!


----------



## Z (Feb 15, 2011)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Border: 
Stock:  and .


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2011)

Type: Set
Size: Senior
Border: dotted white borders
Stock:

avy


sig


on sig " to see you calm and peaceful and safe is all i need to know " 

avy 150x150 and 170x220


----------



## Tim (Feb 18, 2011)

*~Nova~*


​


----------



## Tim (Feb 20, 2011)

*~Eunectes~*
​


----------



## Tim (Feb 20, 2011)

*~Mαri~*


​


----------



## Mαri (Feb 20, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Mαri~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thankyou :33


----------



## Momoka (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello, Kyon :33

I was wondering if this one was possible for you to do? 

*Type:* Set
*Size: *
Avy: 150x150
Sig: 480x270

~ Border: Rounded (for both)
~ Style: Rounded (for both)
~ Text: None


----------



## Tim (Feb 20, 2011)

Yea, I can do it. I'll have it for you soon, hopefully. :33


----------



## God (Feb 20, 2011)

This will be my last gif set, Kyon. Yours lave been the best 


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Size:* Senior.
*Link:* 
*Length:* [1:58 - 2:01]
*Type:* Avatar.
*Border:* Anything.

*Size:* Senior.
*Link:* 
*Length:* [0:57 - 1:07]
*Type:* Sig.
*Border:* Matching.




Thanks, buddy.


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2011)

*~Rosie~*


​


----------



## Rosie (Feb 22, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Rosie~*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Thanks Kyon! pek It looks great as usual~


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2011)

i edit my request


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2011)

*~Z~*


​


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2011)

*~Kagura~*


​


----------



## Tim (Feb 22, 2011)

*~Momoka~*


​


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 22, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Kagura~*
> 
> 
> ​



I LOVE IT


----------



## Momoka (Feb 22, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Momoka~*
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks Kyon, it's lovely


----------



## Vice (Feb 25, 2011)

~ Type: Sig
~ Size: Open
~ Border: Open
~ Style: Open
~ Text: 
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia
Super TV show makes best time show for history. All peoples watch show and continue to have laugh times. For good of all. Show continues throughout history greatness to be greatest show, was ever. In front of eyes. When people watch it.
~ Stock: 
~ Notes: I don't need the text already present on the image, just the three guys. Effects are up to you.


----------



## Tim (Feb 26, 2011)

*~Cubey~*


​


----------



## God (Feb 26, 2011)

Kyοn said:


> *~Cubey~*
> 
> 
> ​



Awesome


----------



## Chronos (Feb 26, 2011)

Requesting Gif avatar

Size: Senior
Link: 
Length: 0:58-1:02
Type: Avatar
Border: Rounded, please.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## On and On (Feb 28, 2011)

Type: Transparent Avy
~ Size: 150x150
~ Border: dotted 1px black. if you could do one like that, and one that's black and white alternating DOTS that'd be swell
~ Style: square.
~ Text: none
~ Stock: 
~ Notes: TRANSPARENT BACKGROUND. Please get rid of the "Venice 2010" and "Toronto 2010" award things around her face. please do not include any text - "the actor's names, etc. etc." and please, my biggest pet peeve, don't make the edges of the foreground (her face) too crisp against the transparent background, it makes it look horrible  but if you could run a sharpen brush on the foreground itself without sharpening the edges, that'd be dope.

and desaturate it a little bit more and increase the contrast a bit.

and just for shits and giggles, i'd like to see one in the style you would do it.

Thank you so much!


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 28, 2011)

*I'll try you again when you're not so busy. :33


----------



## kyochi (Mar 1, 2011)

*Same with me, nevermind ~


----------



## Tim (Mar 1, 2011)

_I'm just gonna go on a hiatus for a while until I can do this efficiently, again. You guys can delete or leave up your requests for when I start doing them again, it's up to you. Sorry, for the inconvenience._


----------



## Tim (Sep 11, 2011)

_For anyone whom used to be a regular here, and are still around, I'm starting to take requests again here: 

I welcome you all to come raid me with requests, but be gentle._


----------

